# Milan-Empoli: sabato 29 agosto 2015 ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Milan-Empoli, sabato 29 agosto ore 20.45.

Archiviata la prima gara, persa contro la Fiorentina, nella seconda giornata di Serie A 2015-2016 c'è l'esordio in casa per il Milan.

Milan-Empoli partita in programma sabato 29 agosto 2015 alle ore 20.45.

L'ultima gara, durante lo scorso campionato, è terminata 1-1 a Milano. Nel secondo post gli highlights.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium a partire dalle 20.45 di sabato 29 agosto 2015.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Gli highlights dell'ultima gara


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Vittoria assolutamente d'obbligo. Il Chievo che è del nostro stesso livello l'ha sconfitto 3-1.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vittoria assolutamente d'obbligo. Il Chievo che è del nostro stesso livello l'ha sconfitto 3-1.



Squadra certamente alla nostra portata.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

"non si può pensare di dominare l'empoli a san siro". 

vediamo se riusciamo a fare peggio. 
gol di saponara quotato 1,01 immagino.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Prevedo e mi auguro una goleada.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

L'Empoli è sicuramente una delle più scarse di questo campionato, se non vinciamo ritiriamoci


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2015)

Rialziamo subito la testa.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Vincere e basta.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Empoli è sicuramente una delle più scarse di questo campionato, se non vinciamo ritiriamoci



Spezzeremo le reni all'Empoli...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Forse la squadra più scarsa del campionato.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Empoli squadra scarsissima che DEVE essere asfaltata.

C'è Giampaolo in panchina. Credo basti questo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

L'Empoli è una squadra certamente più scarsa di noi, qualità o no nel nostro centrocampo, ed inoltre l'Empoli è squadra destinata alla retrocessione. I tre punti sono d'obbligo, accetto di perderli con la Fiorentina che si è dimostrata superiore e che forse lo è anche sulla carta ma non accetto di buttare punti con l'Empoli.


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Empoli è una squadra certamente più scarsa di noi, qualità o no nel nostro centrocampo, ed inoltre l'Empoli è squadra destinata alla retrocessione. I tre punti sono d'obbligo, accetto di perderli con la Fiorentina che si è dimostrata superiore e che forse lo è anche sulla carta ma non accetto di buttare punti con l'Empoli.



E se pareggiamo?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E se pareggiamo?



Se pareggiamo in casa con l'Empoli significa che facciamo proprio pena.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi da vincere senza se e senza ma. L'empoli dopo Frosinone e Carpi, è la terza destinata alla B, il problema che verranno qui a fare barricate, dopo la legnata di ieri. Speriamo in bene siamo nelle condizione di non poter già sbagliare, quelli avranno 6 punti al derby visto che giocano a Carpi, dobbiamo arrivare a 3 e almeno pareggiare il derby almeno..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E se pareggiamo?


Male, malissimo Sinisa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E se pareggiamo?


Impresa possibile se gioca Balotelli.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E se pareggiamo?



Esonero immediato


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2015)

sarà il caso di fare 3 punti che poi c'è il derby


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna vincere e convincere, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2015)

Entrerà Balotelli a un quarto d'ora dalla fine e la deciderà con un calcio di punizione


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Entrerà Balotelli a un quarto d'ora dalla fine e la deciderà con un calcio di punizione



Balotelli deciderà il derby con un gol da 30 metri......


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Empoli squadra scarsissima che DEVE essere asfaltata.
> 
> C'è Giampaolo in panchina. Credo basti questo.


http://www.milanworld.net/inzaghi-shock-non-puoi-pensare-di-dominare-lempoli-video-vt25754.html


Renegade ha scritto:


> E se pareggiamo?


 Se è vero che esiste la dignità sabato si faranno 3 punti. L arbitro può anche entrare in campo con la maglia dell Empoli ma la vittoria deve arrivare comunque


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2015)

Perdere punti contro questi... non oso pensarci


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Agosto 2015)

Ho un matrimonio quella sera. Peccato, perché ero curiosa di vedere se sapranno reagire alla prima sonora figuraccia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/rodrigo-e...-la-sfida-con-lempoli-vt31335.html#post799824


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Rischio contestazione già alla seconda giornata.

Altro che non fischiare Cerci.


----------



## Kazarian88 (26 Agosto 2015)

Giocherà Zapata o Mexes?


----------



## zlatan (26 Agosto 2015)

Mexes credo abbia ancora problemi, ma avrebbe giocato Zapata in ogni caso. A lui piace Zapata misteriosamente direi, e non vede PAletta e Mexes che non sono 2 fenomeni ma sono nettamente meglio. Mah...


----------



## [email protected] (26 Agosto 2015)

sarà dura, ci vorrà un Milan da Champions contro il fortissimo Empoli di Giampaolo....anche un pareggio a San Siro andrà piu' che bene


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2015)

Non diamo nulla per scontato.
C'è un clima tremendo dentro e fuori dal club, ci si può aspettare una contestazione a Galliani da parte della curva (come minimo riservato solo a Galliani) e al quarto retropassaggio al portiere nei primi cinque minuti di gioco scatteranno sicuramente i fischi.
Tristissimo dirlo, ma la partita con l'Empoli è durissima. 
Se usciamo con un pareggio si arriva al derby con Mihajlovic a rischio esonero.


----------



## [email protected] (26 Agosto 2015)

il nostro Carletto ci aveva visto lungo....


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2015)

Riusciranno i nostri eroi a spezzare le reni al fortissimo avversario? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2015)

"Non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro" (cit.)


----------



## The P (26 Agosto 2015)

prima della partita contro la fiorentina ero in ansia e pieno di aspettattive, alla seconda giornata già non me ne frega più nulla. 

Si può anche toppare la prima uscita, non è quello il punto, è che come al solito abbiamo lavorato male su tutti i fronti e sarà l'ennesima stagione di alti e bassi (più bassi che alti) in cui cerchiamo di mettere toppe. Questo lo dimostra che al 26 agosto ancora siamo scoperti nei due ruoli fondamentali per il nostro modulo: regista e trequartista.


----------



## [email protected] (26 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "Non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro" (cit.)



brividi e paura vera!


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2015)

Partita comunque inutile, a parte naturalmente la conquista dei tre punti.

Se si vince, vale tanto quanto la vittoria contro il Perugia. 
Se si pareggia o perde, son casini.

Avrei voluto il derby ora.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Chissa se ce la faremo a batterli questo anno...


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Chissa se ce la faremo a batterli questo anno...



ce la giocheremo alla pari


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

*Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport sarà Zapata a prendere il posto dello squalificato Rodrigo Ely.*


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2015)

Li batteremo con semplicità, l'Empoli è davvero poca roba


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

*Sarà Giacomelli l'arbitro di Milan-Empoli.*


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Li batteremo con semplicità, l'Empoli è davvero poca roba



Credo anch'io si possa vincere, ma in tutta scioltezza non lo so, il Milan degli ultimi anni (la mentalità oggi è cambiata poco) si è sempre saputo complicare la vita con tutti.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credo anch'io si possa vincere, ma in tutta scioltezza non lo so, il Milan degli ultimi anni (la mentalità oggi è cambiata poco) si è sempre saputo complicare la vita con tutti.



Per me saremo devastanti contro le squadrette ma piccoli piccoli piccoli contro le squadre forti


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2015)

Gioca Zapata


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

questa penso la vinciamo, magari non con tranquillità, ma la portiamo a casa. E credo anche che segnerà bacca.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gioca Zapata



Mi pare ovvio, domenica ha fatto molto bene quando è subentrato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa penso la vinciamo, magari non con tranquillità, ma la portiamo a casa. E credo anche che segnerà* Balotelli *


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


>


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Credo che Balotelli sarà titolare sulla trequarti già dal primo minuto.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Comunque che brutto clima.
Siamo solo alla seconda giornata e sembra di essere in pieno caos come nel girone di ritorno di Inzaghi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Pareggio


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo di prenderne due o tre davanti agli occhi di Berlusconi, così che si possa rimediare allo scempio combinato da galliani negli ultimi due giorni di mercato


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Contestazione, tifo contro, fischi per quelli del Milan per 45mn
Al intervallo tutti via.
Mi dispiace per quelli che hanno fatto l'abbonamento fosse io mi filmerei bruciandolo davanti a casa milan

SCHIFO!!


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di prenderne due o tre davanti agli occhi di Berlusconi, così che si possa rimediare allo scempio combinato da galliani negli ultimi due giorni di mercato



Non si puo piu rimediare siamo 35 in rosa ormai...


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Contestazione, tifo contro, fischi per quelli del Milan per 45mn
> Al intervallo tutti via.
> Mi dispiace per quelli che hanno fatto l'abbonamento fosse io mi filmerei a bruciandolo davanti a casa milan
> 
> SCHIFO!!



Contestare la squadra non ha senso, delle spie di galliani che giocavano contro gli allenatori sono rimasti solo abbiati, abate e montolivo e nessuno dei tre gioca.
I pipponi arrivati sul mercato (bertolacci, kucka ecc) non hanno colpe.
L'unico da contestare è galliani, che con 90 milioni a disposizione ha costruito una squadra ridicola.
Ma tanto sono sicuro che, vista l'aria che tira, come al solito a San Siro sabato non si farà vedere.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Contestare la squadra non ha senso, delle spie di galliani che giocavano contro gli allenatori sono rimasti solo abbiati, abate e montolivo e nessuno dei tre gioca.
> I pipponi arrivati sul mercato (bertolacci, kucka ecc) non hanno colpe.
> L'unico da contestare è galliani, che con 90 milioni a disposizione ha costruito una squadra ridicola.
> Ma tanto sono sicuro che, vista l'aria che tira, come al solito a San Siro sabato non si farà vedere.



Ha senso dobbiamo pure fare vedere il nostro malcontento i giocatori capiranno che non sono incriminati.
Per me i responsabili sono Berlusconi, Galliani e Mijahlovic.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ha senso dobbiamo pure fare vedere il nostro malcontento i giocatori capiranno che non sono incriminati.
> Per me i responsabili sono Berlusconi, Galliani e Mijahlovic.



A Berlusconi quest'anno non si può dire nulla, ha messo a disposizione 90 milioni.
E Mihajlovic fa il suo lavoro con quello che gli mettono a disposizione.
L'unico colpevole è galliani


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> A Berlusconi quest'anno non si può dire nulla, ha messo a disposizione 90 milioni.
> E Mihajlovic fa il suo lavoro con quello che gli mettono a disposizione.
> L'unico colpevole è galliani



Berlusconi è colpevole di affidare 100M di euro a quel demente di Galliani.
Avra pure dei consiglieri ne avra una centinaia certe operazioni sono totalmente assurde....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2015)

Kucka time!!!


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Contestazione sicura.


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Sinisa a questo punto dovrebbe abbandonare il 4-3-1-2 e passare al 4-4-2.
de Jong ha già dimostrato che rende meglio nei due di centrocampo, stessa cosa Bertolacci a Genova e anche Kucka e Montolivo sono più adatti a giocare lì.
Bonaventura largo a sinistra è nel suo ruolo naturale.
Così facendo si sacrificherebbe solo Honda a destra (ma con la possibilità di schierare Suso).
Con il centrocampo a 3 hai bonaventura, de jong e bertolacci in ruoli che non sono i loro, il tutto per favorire solo Honda (l'ipotesi Balotelli trequartista credo sia solo un'invenzione dei giornali)


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport sarà Zapata a prendere il posto dello squalificato Rodrigo Ely.*


Sempre secondo la Gazzetta, Montolivo dovrebbe giocare al posto di Bonaventura.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che Kucka giochi titolare


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Kucka giochi titolare



Bertolacci-De Jong-Montolivo
-----------Kucka------------

Panico. 
Non per gli avversari, ma per i tifosi del Milan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

ma si farà qualche contestazione o si finirà a tarallucci e vino come sempre???


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Contestazione, tifo contro, fischi per quelli del Milan per 45mn
> Al intervallo tutti via.
> Mi dispiace per quelli che hanno fatto l'abbonamento fosse io mi filmerei bruciandolo davanti a casa milan
> 
> SCHIFO!!



Ben gli sta agli abbonati! Soldi buttati e fiducia a gente brava a fare gli spot:
PROMETTO.....PROMETTO....PROMETTO.....
Fatele voi le promesse e mantenetele......ah, ma è la squadra del Berlusca...tutto chiaro.....


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

non vedo l'ora di sabato per vedere.......


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2015)

Saponara segnerà praticamente sicuro. E da noi, sulla trequarti, sarebbe titolarissimo.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Vedremo subito il nuovo gioiello Kucka?


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Contestazione sicura.



Speriamo sarebbe il minimo.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Agosto 2015)

Non facciamoci travolgere dalla negatività.
A San Siro almeno contro le squadrette vorrei vittorie fisiche, cattive, non belle ma convincenti.
Non voglio pensare a Mihailovic silurato.
Avevamo una seria questione di spogliatoio sia per le creste pazze che per i mezzi giocatori che hanno sabotato Seedorf.
La costruzione logica della squadra scordiamocela per un altro anno al pari del regista.
Facciamo un anno a sviluppare almeno il carattere.
Per il bel gioco ed i centrocampisti tecnici speriamo nel siluramento di Galliani.
Montella si sarebbe fatto comprare prima di tutto i centrocampisti, ma non so se la sua flemma sarebbe stata appropriata nel nostro spogliatoio che aveva bisogno di un po' di calci nel sedere.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2015)

Me le ricordo le stagioni partite male dove si diceva "dai, questa la vinciamo, è impossibile non vincere."

Il Lecce nel '97-98, lo Zurigo nel 2009-10, diverse gare dell'anno scorso. 
Arriviamo a questa partita con un clima bollente. 
La curva probabilmente farà qualche comunicato prima del match e appenderà qualche striscione contro Galliani.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Agosto 2015)

Striscione contro galliani ?

Stanno stuprando i miei colori e metteranno solo uno striscione ??
La delusionw sta passando in stato di rabbia.
Busogna fermare il pelato.


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2015)

Credo che sabato quei 4 tifosi che saranno in curva, faranno una grossa contestazione, spero che la squadra non si faccia inflienzare, perchè se non vinciamo domani si comincia a parlare di esonero se perde il Derby, e ovviamente il sostituto sarebbe Brocchi.
B sicura...


----------



## Kaladin85 (28 Agosto 2015)

Tanto a galliani della contestazione non frega nulla.
Come al solito quando c'è brutta aria non si presenterà allo stadio o si nasconderà, evitando fotografi e giornalisti, salvo poi uscire dal suo buco e fare lo splendido alla prima vittoria con una squadra un po' forte o al primo gol di balotelli o kucka.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Contestazione sicura.



Dovesse esserci contestazione..... Galliani non dovrebbe nemmeno essere preso in considerazione ( per sfregio, d'altro canto chi ha bisogno di badante non può essere colpevolizzato), ma sulla graticola deve finirci Silvio nostro che lo tiene lì; per me, ignorare completamente Fester e fare salire l'imbarazzo del nano con striscioni tipo:

DE BENEDETTI PRESIDENTE.......D'ALEMA AMMINISTRATORE DELEGATO....BERSANI DS.......GRUPPO ESPRESSO AZIONARIO DI MAGGIORANZA ecc. ecc.



Ma...espongono ancora lo striscione: Silvio Milano ti ama (?)


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport ci sarebbe l'idea Suso al posto di Honda per il ruolo di trequartista.*


----------



## yohann (28 Agosto 2015)

Ho letto che conferma il tridente magico

Bonaventura---dejong---Bertolacci

Con Honda tq

Se Carlos non ci fa la giocata perdiamo pure quella saranno anche scarsi l'empoli ma quel centrocampo lo è ancora di piu.

Dopo alla terza l'inter ci fara a fette e li spero che Sinisa si prenderà le sue responsabilità.
Il problema che ormai il male sara fatto anche se prendi un Montella per dire il mercato è gia fatto quindi anno buttato nel cesso...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2015)

Come la metterei io
Lopez
De Sciglio-Zapata-Romagnoli-Antonelli
Bertolacci-Honda-Bonaventura
Suso
Adriano-Bacca


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come la metterei io
> Lopez
> De Sciglio-Zapata-Romagnoli-Antonelli
> Bertolacci-Honda-Bonaventura
> ...



Sulla difesa concordo, vista la squalifica di Ely sul quale però insisterei e non metterei in croce per l'errore di Firenze. Honda in quella posizione è troppo lento e rischia di essere dannoso.
Sarei curioso, invece, di vedere all'opera Suso che non è mai stato preso in considerazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sulla difesa concordo, vista la squalifica di Ely sul quale però insisterei e non metterei in croce per l'errore di Firenze. Honda in quella posizione è troppo lento e rischia di essere dannoso.
> Sarei curioso, invece, di vedere all'opera Suso che non è mai stato preso in considerazione.



Piuttosto che riproporre lo stesso, con l'Empoli si può fare una cosa di questo tipo imho. proprio per la sua lentezza è meglio dietro, previa disposizione di giocare a due tocchi.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che riproporre lo stesso, con l'Empoli si può fare una cosa di questo tipo imho. proprio per la sua lentezza è meglio dietro, previa disposizione di giocare a due tocchi.



Per me Honda può giocare solamente sulla trequarti. Se viene giudicato troppo lento o in quel ruolo si preferiscono altri giocatori allora è meglio non schierarlo proprio IMHO.


----------



## Kaladin85 (28 Agosto 2015)

Il centrocampo è obbligato, probabilmente io farei giocare montolivo, visto che ha tutta questa voglia di rivalsa o Nocerino al posto dell'impresentabile Bertolacci.
Suso per Honda potrebbe essere un'idea.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2015)

No ho mai tifato contro ma tutto ha un limite... questa volta voglio davero male a tanta gente che c'e oggi al Milan, sopratutto a Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)

*Probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio - Zapata - Romagnoli - Antonelli
Bertolacci - De Jong - Bonaventura
Honda
Bacca - Adriano​*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio - Zapata - Romagnoli - Antonelli
> ...


scusa Louis ma io ho sentito che gioca Kucka al posto di Bonaventura con uno tra Suso e Bonaventura trequartista


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> scusa Louis ma io ho sentito che gioca Kucka al posto di Bonaventura con uno tra Suso e Bonaventura trequartista



Anche io ho sentito la stessa cosa


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> scusa Louis ma io ho sentito che gioca Kucka al posto di Bonaventura con uno tra Suso e Bonaventura trequartista



Su Milan Channel? Ho visto la grafica che hanno mandato ed era questa la formazione


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Su Milan Channel? Ho visto la grafica che hanno mandato ed era questa la formazione



si si...ho sentito che Kucka sarà già titolare e che Honda va in panca...però stavo lavando i piatti quindi posso anche averlo sognato  ...va bè che alla fine cambia poco...sempre pena si fa


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si si...ho sentito che Kucka sarà già titolare e che Honda va in panca...però stavo lavando i piatti quindi posso anche averlo sognato  ...va bè che alla fine cambia poco...sempre pena si fa



Ho recuperato la schermata.
Comunque la vedo dura che Kucka giochi titolare dopo mezzo allenamento.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho recuperato la schermata.
> Comunque la vedo dura che Kucka giochi titolare dopo mezzo allenamento.



ok allora come non detto  ...magari Suma si stava ancora spippettando per il nuovo Gerrard e lo voleva subito sul prato a sgroppare


----------



## varvez (28 Agosto 2015)

Potrebbe essere una partita simile a Inter-Atalanta. Di quelle che si sbloccano con il colpo di un campione. Che noi non abbiamo.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura mezz'ala e De Jong regista è un incubo.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2015)

L'Empoli ha appena preso Livaja. Gol suo quotato a quanto, 1?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'Empoli ha appena preso Livaja. Gol suo quotato a quanto, 1?



E partiamo da 0-1 con Saponara.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Agosto 2015)

E' quotato il rosso per Zapata?


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' quotato il rosso per Zapata?



Rosso o autogoal.
Con Zapata titolare non si scappa da quelle due eventualità.

De Jong regista...mamma mia...De Jong regista.
Non lo sopporto più.
E meno male che dopo il ritorno di Balotelli mi sento molto distaccato da tifoso.


----------



## [email protected] (28 Agosto 2015)

domani sarà battaglia, battaglia vera, sarà una finale.....chissà quante ne prenderemo nel derby


----------



## MilanistaOrgoglioso (28 Agosto 2015)

bisogna vincere e convincere.Non mi accontento dell'uno a zero,ma vorrei fargli 2 o 3 pere


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)

Convocato Zaccardo  ....ma vai fuori dalle balle sergente della mia fava....torna a Genova e non farti più vedere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2015)

Non convocati Matri e j. Mauri. A questo punto è chiaro che andrà via lui e non NoceRino


----------



## giomilan (28 Agosto 2015)

Il sergente mi ha stufato, j.mauri l'unico a sapere un minimo far girare il pallone, tribuna..noce e zac zaccardo convocati e fieri


----------



## raducioiu (28 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio - Zapata - Romagnoli - Antonelli
> ...



Ancora? Stesso centrocampo con Bertolacci!?


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2015)

*I convocati

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Zapata, Zaccardo.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Kucka, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli.*


----------



## [email protected] (28 Agosto 2015)

a leggere certi nomi mi si gela il sangue......90 mln...........................................


----------



## Denni90 (28 Agosto 2015)

credo che vedremo una partita come quella con il perugia
la vittoria non dovrebbe essere neanche messa in discussione
zaccardo per me è lì solo per fare numero
interessanti le non convocazioni...dicono molto sul mercato


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



vergognosa la convocazione di zaccardo, pazzesco. 

e niente, a sto punto nocerino rimane e parte josè mauri, come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2015)

Detto sinceramente, viste le convocazioni, visto quello che sta succedendo, spero che l'empoli porti a casa almeno 1 punto. Anche se probabilmente sará come la partita con il Perugia.


----------



## MilanistaOrgoglioso (28 Agosto 2015)

zaccardo convocato????


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2015)

zaccardo cmq è il nuovo bonera. 

non ne usciamo vivi. 
considerato che tra le riserve gli altri convocati sono tutti terzini, lui è l'unico adattabile a centrale, oltre ad alex chiaramente.


----------



## Danielsan (28 Agosto 2015)

Ho sentito che Bonaventura giocherà dietro le punte, con Montolivo mezzala che completa il centrocampo con De Jong e Bertolacci.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> zaccardo cmq è il nuovo bonera.
> 
> non ne usciamo vivi.
> considerato che tra le riserve gli altri convocati sono tutti terzini, lui è l'unico adattabile a centrale, oltre ad alex chiaramente.



Parassita Zaccardo, ma la colpa è di chi gli ha fatto cinque anni di contratto.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che Bonaventura giocherà dietro le punte, con Montolivo mezzala che completa il centrocampo con De Jong e Bertolacci.



Montolivo mezz'ala, De Jong regista...

Un insulto all'intelligenza.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che Bonaventura giocherà dietro le punte, con Montolivo mezzala che completa il centrocampo con De Jong e Bertolacci.



eccallà, il capitone si lamenta sui giornali e taaac, subito titolare alla partita dopo.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Agosto 2015)

peccato , sinisa mi sembrava piu' competente di mister entusiasmo.

ha fatto dei bei proclami ma alla fine , anche a lui , sono tremate le ginocchia....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



90 mln dopo...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino? Ma perché


----------



## raducioiu (28 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Secondo me come formazione ha già più senso. Anche se avrei preferito Bonaventura al posto di Bertolacci. Chiaro che anziché Nocerino sarebbe meglio un giocatore che sa sia coprire che impostare... ma non ne abbiamo in rosa, questa è l'amara verità.
Poi vabbè io di Zapata non mi fido.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Mihajlovic in confusione totale... Nocerino da sicuro partente scala le gerarchie


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2015)

ho già perso l'entusiasmo...


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



Vergogna


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Nocerino? Ma perché



Più che altro c'è da chiedersi quanto si sia involuto Bonaventura per essere in ballottaggio con Nocerino.


----------



## danjr (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai... Bonaventura è l'unico decente!


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino titolare e ZACCARDO convocato. Accidenti, non va tanto bene eh


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2015)

Spero in kucka titolare, a me non dispiace, meglio di tutti i nostri..


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma dai... Bonaventura è l'unico decente!



Non ha nessun peso a centrocampo, fa qualche buona azione ma copre malissimo il campo, la mezzala non sa proprio farla..


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2015)

Se qualcuno ha seguito un po la squadra quest anno si sarà accorto che Nocerino tutte le volte che ha giocato è stato quanto meno decente e almeno ci ha messo voglia pure con tutti i suoi limiti, giusto dargli una chance, tanto siamo ridotti malissimo la in mezzo..


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino e De Jong a centrocampo è roba da mezza classifica.
Che tristezza.

L'unica cosa interessante di questa partita sarà vedere cosa combinerà Suso e poi Balotelli.


----------



## MilanistaOrgoglioso (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino-De Jong è un coppia troppo forte dal punto di vista fisico ma troppo debole dal punto di vista tecnico...sono due buoni corridori e giocatori grintosi "alla Gattuso",ma non hanno il piedino per mettere dei buoni palloni.....risultato??nessuno passa la palla agli attaccanti quindi nessuna azione pericolosa.....serve un giocatore tecnico in mezzo che faccia il regista e crei palle gol per Bacca e Adriano


----------



## martinmilan (29 Agosto 2015)

MilanistaOrgoglioso ha scritto:


> Nocerino-De Jong è un coppia troppo forte dal punto di vista fisico ma troppo debole dal punto di vista tecnico...sono due buoni corridori e giocatori grintosi "alla Gattuso",ma non hanno il piedino per mettere dei buoni palloni.....risultato??nessuno passa la palla agli attaccanti quindi nessuna azione pericolosa.....serve un giocatore tecnico in mezzo che faccia il regista e crei palle gol per Bacca e Adriano


ineffetti ora che mi ci fai pensare forse hai ragione...è una cosa che non avevo notato..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2015)

Suso titolare probabilmente. Bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

Pazzesco, una schifezza come Nocerino mandato via a calci anche dal Torino, viene al Milan a fare il titolare

Madonna quanti santi scenderanno stasera...


----------



## beleno (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Bene Suso, diamogli una chance. Male Nocerino, Jack non è il massimo in posizione di mezzala IMHO ma è sicuramente meglio di nocerino.


----------



## Kazarian88 (29 Agosto 2015)

La curiosità è tanta, la fiducia poca. 
In 10 gg hanno distrutto l'entusiasmo.
Spero, comunque, che Suso spacchi la porta.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Possibile che Sinisa abbia gia paura di perdere ?
Perche Nocerino al posto di Bonaventura si spiega solo tatticamente e non certo confrontando il livello dei due giocatori.
Ha capito che questo centrocampo non faceva proprio filtro in mezzo e ora ci mette Nocerino proprio per coprirsi di piu.
Vedo Kucka pure in quest'ottica.

Quindi oggi forse si rischia di scendere in campo sopratutto per non perdere... perche sarebbe tremendo per Sinisa e per tutto l'ambiente, sopratutto prima del derby.


----------



## MilanistaOrgoglioso (29 Agosto 2015)

curioso di vedere Suso dal primo minuto.....


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Possibile che Sinisa abbia gia paura di perdere ?
> Perche Nocerino al posto di Bonaventura si spiega solo tatticamente e non certo confrontando il livello dei due giocatori.
> Ha capito che questo centrocampo non faceva proprio filtro in mezzo e ora ci mette Nocerino proprio per coprirsi di piu.
> Vedo Kucka pure in quest'ottica.
> ...



Secondo me non è quello, è che Bona è proprio fuori fase e Nocerino invece sembrava in forma in precampionato (contro la squadrette in realtà).

(Poi anche io non l'avrei manco reintegrato)


----------



## Sanji (29 Agosto 2015)

Madonna tutti sti mln spesi per poi giocare con Nocerino titolare... Che tristezza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, Suso potrebbe partire come trequartista titolare, mentre Bonaventura è in ballottaggio con Nocerino in forte recupero. La formazione potrebbe quindi essere: Diego Lopez - De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli - Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino - Suso - Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Nocerino e Suso non erano già stati praticamente venduti in questi giorni?
Sembra quasi una sfida alla società


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2015)

No beh, chi dà fiducia a Nocerino non si merita nulla di nulla.
Sinisa mi sta scadendo sempre più, rendiamoci conto che Nocerino era in uscita ma rimanendo è di fatto un nuovo acquisto.
Un giocatore che per tutta l'estate non ha fatto altro che chiudere le chiappe per fare in modo di rimanere, in silenzio, magari si dimenticano di me e al 31 agosto sono ancora qui.. detto fatto, ecco il nostro nuovo fenomeno che neanche la provincia vuole più.
Se perdessimo ci sarebbe da ridere, alla fine è impossibile dominare l'Empoli a San Siro, giusto difendersi.


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2015)

Con questo aborto di modulo (modulo che sto odiando con tutto me stesso) Sinisa sta facendo fuori uno dei pochi giocatori decenti della rosa (Bonaventura), al suo posto Nocerino (che faceva panchina pure nel Toro). De Jong ancora regista e Suso (che non è un trequartista) nel ruolo di trequartista. Benissimo così, hai iniziato bene Sinisa. Imbarazzante veramente.


----------



## Maximo (29 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me Sinisa contro la Fiorentina si è reso conto della dura realtà e cioè che Bertolacci - De Jong - Bonaventura non possono giocare insieme in un centrocampo a 3 e che Honda è calcisticamente impresentabile 

Ora se ci si vuole ostinare a giocare a 3 a centrocampo pur mancando gli interpreti, l'unico modo è mettere in campo giocatori in grado di fare filtro, ed in questo Nocerino e sicuramente più bravo rispetto a Bonaventura. 

Per Suso spero vivamente che faccia una grande partita perchè secondo me vale 5 Honda


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2015)

Mi auguro fortemente che Suso stradomini il confronto a distanza col giocatore moviola


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2015)

è incredibile come basta poco per farmi perdere la speranza, l'entusiasmo. Siamo solo alla seconda giornata e ho già perso la voglia di seguire il milan... ma come sempre, continuerò a farlo, nel bene e nel male.. ma sopratutto nel male... Forza Milan!


----------



## martinmilan (29 Agosto 2015)

si segue sempre ma fa male vederlo ridotto così...fa male vedere i giornali esteri denigrarci.


----------



## MilanistaOrgoglioso (29 Agosto 2015)

beh la voglia passerebbe a chiunque,quando vedo una gara come quella di Firenze dove in 90 minuti non tiri praticamente mai in porta....


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

*Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta





*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino-De Jong-Bertolacci, dio mio che scempio. Sto De Jong intoccabile che strazio...


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che Nocerino non giocava nemmeno nel Parma!


----------



## martinmilan (29 Agosto 2015)

per chi ha amato giocatori come seedorf pirlo e rui,vedere questo centrocampo è una mazzata al cuore...come ogni anno del resto..


spero solo che suso metta in panca il giappossigenato per sempre.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Suso De Jong Bertolacci Bonaventura avrebbe più senso


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mihajlovic. 

Ridatemi Seedorf.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2015)

Dobbiamo sperare che Suso faccia benissimo. Così almeno avremo un giocatore con piedi buoni per qualche altra partita a centrocampo.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma come si fa a voler andare avanti con sto modulo, è una roba inguardabile.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nocerino titolare


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Per Suso spero vivamente che faccia una grande partita perchè secondo me vale 5 Honda



La vedo dura, ma a prescindere da questo il prossimo trequartista di Mihajlovic sarà Balotelli


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



formazione che lascia qualche perplessità, ma dovrebbe bastare e avanzare per asfaltare l'Empoli (che ha perso in casa con il CHIEVO)


----------



## yohann (29 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2216]yohann[/MENTION] al prossimo messaggio del genere verrai bannato.


----------



## Danielsan (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Agosto 2015)

la diifesa è quella titolare ( abate e mexes alla fine fanno parte dei 6 titolari della difesa) e l attacco pure (per balotelli vale lo stesso discorso di mexes e abate)
il nodo è il centrocampo: bonave mezzala non può giocare quindi dovrebbe essere messo trequartista ( 3 giocatori in quel ruolo sono troppi)
in mezzo dejong e bertolacci per ora sono titolari ( io nigel non lo toglierei neanche da infortunato) e gli altri (monto-noce-kucka) si giocano la terza maglia ...
anche il mister vorrà capire chi è + adatto in quel ruolo per non sbilanciare la squadra... io non la vedo così nera come voi


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Lungi da me tifare contro, ma non vincendo oggi e perdendo contro il derby, salterebbe probabilmente Mihajlovic e questa stagione finirebbe alla terza giornata. Forse sarebbe la volta buona che Berlusconi si convinca a cedere la maggioranza. Tanto gli acquirenti non mancano.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Dobbiamo asfaltarli. Voglio una vittoria netta e convincente. L'Empoli è una delle tre squadre che scenderanno in B.


----------



## danjr (29 Agosto 2015)

Ero stato molto felice dell'arrivo di mihajlovic, speravo potesse diventare il nostro Simeone, ma ora le sensazioni sono molto negative, spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lungi da me tifare contro, ma non vincendo oggi e perdendo contro il derby salterebbe probabilment Mihajlovic e questa stagione sarebbe finita alla terza giornata, e forse sarebbe la volta buona che Berlusconi si convinca a cedere la maggioranza. Tanto gli acquirenti non mancano.



Non puoi perdere 2 partite dopo 3 giornate, perdere il derby secondo me sarà gravissimo perché una buona fetta di stagione la buttiamo via lì secondo me.
Una squadra come la nostra, che non gioca le coppe, dovrebbe partire forte e avere più gamba quando cominceranno a triplicarsi gli impegni per le altre, vedrete che in qualche modo giocheremo quasi tutte le partite in modo fiacco e confusionario.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (29 Agosto 2015)

Sono curioso di vedere Suso dall'inizio


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nocerino titolare. Rendiamoci conto di come siamo ridotti.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nocerino titolare. Rendiamoci conto di come siamo ridotti.



Sintomo inoltre del fatto che montolivo è l'alternativa di de jong senza ombra di dubbio mentre poli non viene proprio più considerato.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino.  contento che giochi Suso.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sa proprio che ci stanno trollandano raga... qua qualcuno sta sabotando.. e forse più di uno


----------



## miticotoro (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino al Toro era stato accolto come un principe, anche se cresciuto nelle gobba, la moglie è un ultras granata da curva maratona.
Una completa delusione, sia in campo che nello spogliatoio. Assieme ad altri giocatori a gennaio fu epurato rispedendolo al milan anche se lo stipendio era pagato al settanta per cento dal Milan. Vederlo titolare nel Milan fa effetto.
Ad oggi nel toro non farebbe neanche panchina ma tribuna.
Tanto vale promuovere un giovane.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2015)

Serve come il pane una vittoria convincente, sono convinto che così schifo non facciamo, il ''mercato'' delle ultime due settimane ha demoralizzato un po' tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Serve come il pane una vittoria convincente, sono convinto che così schifo non facciamo, il ''mercato'' delle ultime due settimane ha demoralizzato un po' tutti.



.

Mi aspetto una bella vittoria.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] niente pronostici per le partite del Milan


----------



## franck3211 (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> l'ultima tua previsione fu nefasta.



Però azzeccai il risultato, che fu di 2-0. In ogni caso sento davvero una goleada in arrivo. Anche perché l'Empoli è scandaloso.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## yohann (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non puoi perdere 2 partite dopo 3 giornate, perdere il derby secondo me sarà gravissimo perché una buona fetta di stagione la buttiamo via lì secondo me.
> Una squadra come la nostra, che non gioca le coppe, dovrebbe partire forte e avere più gamba quando cominceranno a triplicarsi gli impegni per le altre, vedrete che in qualche modo giocheremo quasi tutte le partite in modo fiacco e confusionario.



C'è già un pessimo clima dentro e fuori dal club. 
Vedo pochi spiragli.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al di là della squadra vergognosa (dopo un mercato di 90 milioni) con cui ci presentiamo, se non si vince contro l'Empoli di Giampaolo che ha preso 3 pizze dal CHIEVO in casa, ci sarebbe veramente da piangere.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Agosto 2015)

si fanno pronostici quando si ha una squadra.....la nostra ancora non lo e'.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

Per i pronostici c'è la sezione apposta (Fantazona), qui parliamo della partita, grazie.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eccolo qua il centrocampo dopo quasi 90 mln spesi sul mercato! Roba da pazzi


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per i pronostici c'è la sezione apposta (Fantazona), qui parliamo della partita, grazie.



Veramente il gioco non c'è più. In ogni caso non ho capito perché un pronostico sulla partita del Milan non riguardi, appunto, la partita. Abbiamo sempre scritto ''Questa mi sa la perdiamo'' ''Vinciamo facile'' ''2-0'' ecc.


----------



## danyrossonera (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Veramente il gioco non c'è più. In ogni caso non ho capito perché un pronostico sulla partita del Milan non riguardi, appunto, la partita. Abbiamo sempre scritto ''Questa mi sa la perdiamo'' ''Vinciamo facile'' ''2-0'' ecc.




Perchè su questo forum, da quando eravamo su forumfree, non si fanno pronostici sulle partite del Milan.

Si torna on topic.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2015)

sono straconvinto che se la vinciamo, diranno che bertolacci sta finalmente crescendo e che il nostro centrocampo è ottimo.


----------



## Danielsan (29 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sono straconvinto che se la vinciamo, diranno che bertolacci sta finalmente crescendo e che il nostro centrocampo è ottimo.



E quindi? 
Anchio speravo in un centrocampo qualitativamente migliore, ma se Bertolacci o chicchessia giocasse bene penso sia normale esserne contenti e sperare continui cosi. 
Cosi come dopo Firenze dove ha fatto male si è criticato. 
A prescindere dopo una partita che sia andata in un modo o nell'altro l'errore piu comune è dare sentenze definitive.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> Anchio speravo in un centrocampo qualitativamente migliore, ma se Bertolacci o chicchessia giocasse bene penso sia normale esserne contenti e sperare continui cosi.
> Cosi come dopo Firenze dove ha fatto male si è criticato.
> A prescindere dopo una partita che sia andata in un modo o nell'altro l'errore piu comune è dare sentenze definitive.



bertolacci può crescere quanto vuole, ma non ci farà fare di certo lui il salto di qualità in mezzo al campo. Prima lo capite meglio è.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

*Ci sarà anche Berlusconi a San Siro*


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ci sarà anche Berlusconi a San Siro*



La carica del Presidente.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ci sarà anche Berlusconi a San Siro*



magari dara' un'occhiata alla contestazione della curva...


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ci sarà anche Berlusconi a San Siro*



Così vedra la contestazione dal vivo.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nocerino titolare...non ci posso credere...


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Agosto 2015)

La campagna acquisti da falliti si vede nella formazione titolare con Nocerino, poi se confrontiamo i giocatori del centrocampo con quelli dell'empoli non sono sicuro che sia migliore il nostro


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

A quanto e' quotato il gol di saponara? Gli ex e berardi sono una sentenza contro di noi. Comunque nocerino titolare fa venire il voltastomaco


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ossignùr, formazione da 90 mln...


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Centrocampo da cavarsi gli occhi.
Vediamo Suso se riesce a non farsi vendere


----------



## Danielsan (29 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> bertolacci può crescere quanto vuole, ma non ci farà fare di certo lui il salto di qualità in mezzo al campo. Prima lo capite meglio è.



Può anche darsi.
Ma nemmeno fare crociate su un giocatore ci porterà ad avere a gennaio Verratti.
prima lo capite e meglio è.

Comunque speriamo di vincere e di arrivare al derby belli carichi. Chissà che l'armata invincibile neroazzurra non perda punti qua dalle mie parti domani sera


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2015)

*La Probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:*

Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino; Suso; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.


----------



## mark (29 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La Probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel:*
> 
> Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino; Suso; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.



Su eurosport danno Bonaventura al posto di Nocerino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2015)

Secondo MC giocherà Nocerino 

Sinisa mi ha già stufato. Tanti proclami ma alla fine si è piegato


----------



## raducioiu (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma chi dovrebbe giocare al posto di Nocerino? Poli, Montolivo, Kucka? Cambia molto?
Secondo me è più criticabile la scelta di proseguire con quel modulo preistorico.


----------



## Doctore (29 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma chi dovrebbe giocare al posto di Nocerino? Poli, Montolivo, Kucka? Cambia molto?
> Secondo me è più criticabile la scelta di proseguire con quel modulo preistorico.



Con qualsiasi modulo cambia poco.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Agosto 2015)

sono contento che almeno giochi suso..
non che mi entusiasmi,ma vedere honda con la 10 che magari fa un golletto stupido e poi guarda i tifosi in segno di sfida non lo digerirei..miracolato ad essere al milan...


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Io giocherei così:

Abbiati, Abate, Zaccardo, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, Montolivo, Nocerino, Cerci, Balotelli, Matri.

Questa formazione costa alle casse della società oltre 40 milioni di euro lordi all'anno e potrebbero essere tutti spediti tranquillamente sulla luna con l'AD criminale che gli ha fatto quei contratti...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io giocherei così:
> 
> Abbiati, Abate, Zaccardo, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, Montolivo, Nocerino, Cerci, Balotelli, Matri.
> 
> Voi ridete ma alla fine questa formazione costa alle casse della società oltre 40 milioni di euro lordi all'anno e potrebbero essere tutti spediti tranquillamente sulla luna con l'AD criminale che gli ha fatto quei contratti...



E quel che è peggio è che anche quella formazione dà un paio di pere all'Empoli.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io giocherei così:
> 
> Abbiati, Abate, Zaccardo, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, Montolivo, Nocerino, Cerci, Balotelli, Matri.
> 
> Questa formazione costa alle casse della società oltre 40 milioni di euro lordi all'anno e potrebbero essere tutti spediti tranquillamente sulla luna con l'AD criminale che gli ha fatto quei contratti...



Pare il Milan 2013/2014... brividi.

Editttttt: ma dio mio, sono ancora tutti qui, ho controllato


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2015)

Non quotato il gol di Saponara


----------



## J&B (29 Agosto 2015)

La politica dei parametri zero ha fatto danni incalcolabili.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> La politica dei parametri zero ha fatto danni incalcolabili.



Anche la politica dei 100 milioni non scherza


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2015)

100 milioni spesi e De jong Nocerino Bertolacci Suso a centrocampo


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io giocherei così:
> 
> Abbiati, Abate, Zaccardo, Zapata, De Sciglio, Poli, Montolivo, Nocerino, Cerci, Balotelli, Matri.
> 
> Questa formazione costa alle casse della società oltre 40 milioni di euro lordi all'anno e potrebbero essere tutti spediti tranquillamente sulla luna con l'AD criminale che gli ha fatto quei contratti...



Il bello e che almeno 3 sono pure titolari... e li altri non sono le ultimissime scelte in panchina ma sono pure tra le prime


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il bello e che almeno 3 sono pure titolari... e li altri non sono le ultimissime scelte in panchina ma sono pure tra le prime



Ah con quello che guadagnano dovrebbero esserlo tutti... Oppure andrebbe appeso in Piazzale Loreto il pelato che gli ha presi e gli sta tenendo tutti...


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Sono irritato, ma per fortuna sono lontano da San Siro..


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah con quello che guadagnano dovrebbero esserlo tutti... Oppure andrebbe appeso in Piazzale Loreto il pelato che gli ha presi e gli sta tenendo tutti...



Fossi per me sarebbe da fare come dici tu pure se ci avesse portato Ibra - Verratti - Modric - Thiago
Ci ha letteralmente distrutti. Ogni anno un po di piu.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

MILAN: Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino; Suso; Bacca, Luiz Adriano. A disposizione: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Alex, Zaccardo, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Kucka (27), Honda, Balotelli (45), Cerci. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic 

EMPOLI: Skoropuski; Zambelli, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Diousse, Croce; Saponara; Maccarone, Pucciarelli. A disposizione: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Costa, Camporese, Martinelli, Bittante, Krunic, Signorelli, Ronaldo, Maiello, Mchedlidze, Piu. Allenatore: Marco Giampaolo

Cè Zambelli?! Su quella fascia dobbiamo creare il panico!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ruiu ha detto che è fatta al 200% per Ibra....siamo a posto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ruiu ha detto che è fatta al 200% per Ibra....siamo a posto





Ma Ruiu quanti danni deve fare prima di starsi zitto ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2015)

NOCERINO.

Tifo contro. Basta


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

*Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan e Empoli:



Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Nocerino;Suso; Luiz Adriano, Bacca. 
A disp.: Abbiati, Donnarumma Abate, Alex, Poli, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Honda, Cerci,Balotelli.
All.: Mihajlovic 
Squalificati: Ely
Indisponibili: Menez, Mexes, Niang

Empoli (4-3-1-2): Skorupski; Zambelli, Tonelli, Barba, Mario Rui; Zielinski, Dioussè, Croce; Saponara; Maccarone, Pucciarelli. 
A disp.: Pugliesi, Pelagotti, Krunic, Camporese, Costa, Martinelli, Bittante, Signorelli, Ronaldo, Maiello, Mchedlidze, Piu.
All.: Giampaolo *
*Squalificati:* -
*Indisponibili*: Laurini


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan e Empoli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'Empoli è imbarazzante, di giocatori da serie A ne hanno ben pochi.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan e Empoli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La formazione dell'Empoli è IMBARAZZANTE. Vediamo...


----------



## J&B (29 Agosto 2015)

Se non vinciamo stasera possiamo anche spararci.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

*Berlusconi non sarà presente a San Siro. Dato il clima di contestazione il presidente seguirà il match da Arcore. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan e Empoli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi rifiuto di immaginare qualcosa che non sia una vittoria in scioltezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Un gol di Saponara sarebbe un bell'assist ai contestatori e al macello di Galliani


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Saponara-Pucciarelli-Maccarone

ALMENO un gol ce lo fanno, è legge


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Non riesco davvero a immaginare un risultato diverso dalla vittoria. Decisamente più importante e probante il derby, lì sì che si avrà un'idea di che pasta sono fatti Mihajlovic e il suo Milan.


----------



## malos (29 Agosto 2015)

Mediana horror.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan e Empoli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A giugno quando la società disse che avrebbe fatto tutto il necessario per ritornare ad alti livelli speravo che al fianco di De Jong e Nocerino ci riprendesse anche Traorè


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Agosto 2015)

Contestazione paurosa, ho i brividi


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Contestazione paurosa, ho i brividi



Davvero? cosa dicono


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

a prescidere da come andrà la partita, ovviamente sprecheremo un cambio per Balotelli


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Stadio semi-vuoto e ci dovrebbe essere più gente del solito in quanto è la prima in casa. Ma la contestazione? Vedo solo bandiere sventolare dalla curva .-.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Che tamarrone Niang..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

La squadra va sostenuta. Se vogliono contestare lo facciano con striscioni e cori anti-galliani, ma sostengano la squadra


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La squadra va sostenuta. Se vogliono contestare lo facciano con striscioni e cori anti-galliani, ma sostengano la squadra



Concordo. Si tifa Milan e si tifa contro Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Compagnoni dice che Nocerino è stato determinante nella conquista dell'ultimo scudetto. Il livello di certi giornalisti....


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Centrocampo Bertolacci - De Jong - Nocerino dopo 90 mln spesi, neanche un horror di Dario Argento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Ah ma il nuovo mister dell'Empoli è Giampaolo? Quanto impiegherà a farsi esonerare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Questo primo stop di Nocerino


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Pronti via e Nocerino fa già la prima porcata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Suma che sta sfasando ahhahaha


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino ha un controllo degno di Zidane ..


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2015)

Come hanno contestato? Se hanno contestato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Come hanno contestato? Se hanno contestato.



Lancio di coriandoli e patatine


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma hanno contestato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Io sto ancora aspettando il primo tiro in porta del campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Suso ma per favore...


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Tiraccio alto di Suso, poteva far molto meglio.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Madonna Suso che palle, solista scarso.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Mi aspettavo un avvio un po' più arrembante


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

10 minuti e il nulla più assoluto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Bacca è forte .. Gli devono solo arrivare i palloni


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Poca roba


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

diusse' è più forte di tutti i nostri centrocampisti


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Schiacciati dall'Empoli xD


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Il numero di Saponara su Bertolucci è il top


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

che scarsezza intrinseca


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

il nostro centrocampo non esiste, scelta di suso e nocerino inspiegabile


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

*Grande Goal di Bacca: 1-0! *


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Bacaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bacccaaaaaaaaaaaa grandissimo!


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

Grande Bacca!


----------



## juve_inworld (29 Agosto 2015)

Che giocata formidabile di Bacca.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Milan pessimo.
Salvati da Bacca e Luiz Adriano.


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

Bacca matura


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Carlitos mioooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Animalissimo, animalissimo

Grande Luiz Adriano


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Luigi che assist e Bacca come se ne va! Grandi!


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Bacca e Luiz Adriano devono giocarsela fra di loro, se aspettano palloni da centrocampo stiamo freschi.

Carlos <3


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2015)

che gol


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2015)

30 milioni spesi bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Cosa ha fatto Nocerino COSA HA FATTO


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino...
Ridatemi Birsa.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2015)

Carlos.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Squadra orribile.


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Bene così davanti, ma questa è la conferma che serve un CC. Ora sotto con WITSEL.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Ci fosse stato Balotelli sono certo si sarebbe buttato subito


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

de jong ha già rotto con sti retropassaggi


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Grande azione e grandissimo gol di Bacca. Ma vogliamo parlare di Romagnoli? Sta facendo una partita perfetta. Imposta da Dio e dirige la difesa come si deve. Lui sembra un veterano e il novellino sembra Zapata.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Pareggio di Saponara

Scontato


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Se vabbè , ma il centrocampo non può perdere sti palloni


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2015)

A quanto era quotato?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

*Saponara 1-1, scontato. *


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2015)

ecco


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Quotato a 1.01.
Contento per Saponara però, se lo merita.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma andate a fanc... pure dal l'Empoli pigliamo gol.


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Ha segnato quello scarso, meglio Bertolucci


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata è davvero il DEGRADO


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

De Jong bruciato da Saponara, non è buono manco a difendere


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Eccolo, svenduto da Fester.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata e De Jong non servono a nulla


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino, De Sciglio e Zapata...

Bah


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Grande Saponara. Goal dedicato a chi lo stracriticava lo scorso anno. Giocatore potenzialmente fortissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma De Jong dove va?!?!?!?!


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2015)

Serve un centrocampista..ormai ho la nausea Dio santo..


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio nuovo Maldini


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Il gol dell'ex era scontato. Ci segnano sempre gli ex.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

De Jong Zapata bravi bravi


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Grande Saponara. Goal dedicato a chi lo stracriticava lo scorso anno. Giocatore potenzialmente fortissimo.



quando indossava la maglia del Milan si insultava Galliani per averlo preso... ricordo benissimo


----------



## Giangy (29 Agosto 2015)

Saponara non doveva essere venduto, l'ho sempre detto


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

De Jong è più inutile di Poli


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma Bertolacci sta giocando?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Bel Lancio di Bertolucci


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci che tu sia maledetto


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci maledetto


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Stasera si perde.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci... Ma non lo può mettere trequartista se proprio deve giocare?


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bel Lancio di Bertolucci



ma che ti ha fatto? ti ha rigato l'auto?????

ogni post è contro di lui!!!!


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Bertolacci sta giocando?



Sta giocando a briscola con il racchettapalle.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Mai visto uno più scarso di Bertolacci


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque l'Empoli per essere una piccola gioca bene. Mi piace il gioco che fanno, non è la classica piccola anticalcio


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

le azioni partono da.........Diego Lopez.......ecco siamo a posto abbiamo trovato il regista 
..centrocampo che non fa partire le azioni,che non fa interdizione,che non serve l'attacco....in definitiva giochiamo senza 3 uomini..
Ps: per Saponara 4 milioni per Bertolacci 20


----------



## wildfrank (29 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Saponara non doveva essere venduto, l'ho sempre detto



Sì ma talento che evidentemente soffre la grande piazza...


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Altro che Bertolacci. Saponara è signor giocatore.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Rischiato il 2-1 di Pucciarelli, pura fantascienza.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> De Jong è più inutile di Poli



Lo Zaccardo olandese. Solo che è titolare.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> quando indossava la maglia del Milan si insultava Galliani per averlo preso... ricordo benissimo



Io ho scritto dedicato a chi lo criticava infatti. E stai sicuro che ho sempre stravedono e difeso Saponara.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A quanto e' quotato il gol di saponara? Gli ex e berardi sono una sentenza contro di noi. Comunque nocerino titolare fa venire il voltastomaco



Lo sapevo. A malincuore mi devo citare


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sì ma talento che evidentemente soffre la grande piazza...



sottoscrivo al 100%


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Bertolacci sta giocando?



si, sta facendo danni quel cancro.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli se messo a centrocampo sarebbe il nostro centrocampista migliore.


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

Palla al centrocampista palla persa, mamma mia


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Se Bacca e Adriano avessero un Clasie o uno Xhaka dietro sarebbero DEVASTANTI. Colpi azzeccatissimi. Spero non li si aggredisca quando segneranno di meno. Grandi. 

Bertolacci e De Jong no comment.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Sono in imbarazzo per Bacca e Luiz Adriano.
Non meritavano questo.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Anche in prima categoria si vedono controlli di palla migliori di quelli di Nocerino.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma quel ragazzino dell'Empoli, yousse o come si scrive, é 10 spanne più forte di tutti i nostri centrocampisti. Sarà costato quanto? 1/100 di Bertolacci. Ecco cosa significa non avere osservatori e ds.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma la maraia a centrocampo continuano a regalare palloni...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile come sia CHIARISSIMO che mancano due titolari a centrocampo e questi fanno finta di niente


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

l'accoppiata bertolacci-dejong è terribile


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci. Dio mio.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Mammamia che sconforto...


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo in un altra giocata dei due davanti


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci...


----------



## Kazarian88 (29 Agosto 2015)

Se non ci fossero quei due...


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

Al gol di Bacca esultanza zero. Anzi ogni gol di Bacca sarà un rammarico in più...l avere un buon attaccante e poi lo schifo dietro. Questa è una squadra che perderà costantemente punti partita dopo partita, ovvero sesto posto se va di lusso. Sapere questo già alla seconda partita è abbastanza scoraggiante


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'accoppiata bertolacci-dejong è terribile





Admin ha scritto:


> Bertolacci. Dio mio.



#iovelavevodetto
#hope4Witsel


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Romagnoli è forte si vede lontano un miglio


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

*Ma quanto è forte Romagnoli? *


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Quanti palloni ha già perso Scarsolacci? Non si può vedere, ha fatto 3 schifezze in meno di un minuto.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci convocato in nazionale LOL


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Più vedo Bacca e più penso che davvero sarebbe unstoppable con un regista dietro. Comunque Adriano fa un lavoro di sacrificio IMMENSO


----------



## Sir Yussen (29 Agosto 2015)

Le chiavi del centrocampo del Milan in mano a Nocerino


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Romagnoli è forte si vede lontano un miglio





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Ma quanto è forte Romagnoli? *



Io e [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] predicavamo a riguardo da tempo. Superiore a Rugani


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

nocerino giallo.... cambiamolo per sicurezza


----------



## Isao (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> #iovelavevodetto
> #hope4Witsel



Mea culpa. Si potevano spendere molto meglio i soldi. Ad oggi fallimento.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino sovrastato da Pucciarelli, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io e [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] predicavamo a riguardo da tempo. Superiore a Rugani



Anche io lo dico da tempo che Alessio è veramente forte e che lo preferisco a Rugani


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Con tutto rispetto per von Neur..Lopez è il più forte al mondo


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mea culpa. Si potevano spendere molto meglio i soldi. Ad oggi fallimento.



Ah perché eri un suo difensore? Non ricordo. Comunque più che altro è che è un incursore, normale non crei nulla e perda palloni


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

L.Adriano sa giocare a calcio


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con tutto rispetto per von Neur..Lopez è il più forte al mondo



A volte Diego mi gasa davvero. L'unico Top Player che abbiamo


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli migliore in campo. Ha appena rimediato ad un errore allucinante di De Jong.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

de jong che si fa i tunnel da solo. 

mamma mia, un centrocampo agghiaggiande.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più vedo Bacca e più penso che davvero sarebbe unstoppable con un regista dietro. Comunque Adriano fa un lavoro di sacrificio IMMENSO



Infatti con due tre registi dietro aveva bisogno soltanto di spingerla in rete, da cui quel video che fece rabbrividire tutti, me compreso


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo inizio di Romagnoli.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Pentolacci


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Se non fa uscire sto cesso di Bertolacci rischiamo di perderla. Sta sbagliando tutto. Una roba raccapricciante.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci è inguardabile!


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci che diavolo combina? Ha già perso 4 palloni pericolosi. Da 2 in pagella per ora.


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

a questo punto tanto vale chiedere a Maria De Filippi di lanciare un programma tv con provini per chi vuol diventare centrocampista del Milan...tanto dilettanti x dilettanti...in balia dell'Empoli che lotta x la permanenza in serie A..che volete che vi dica...


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli e Bacca acquisti azzeccatissimi. Ma anche Adriano eh. Lo diciamo da tempo. Purtroppo Kucka e Balo hanno rovinato un buon mercato. Se arriverà Witsel sarò soddisfattissimo. Non è un playmaker puro ma ha impostazione e sa far tutto. Le uniche note stonate sono quei due e Bertolacci


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mea culpa. Si potevano spendere molto meglio i soldi. Ad oggi fallimento.



Al Genoa comunque mica giocava così.
Non è tranquillo, gioca come se la stagione fosse già andata male.
Ma anche altri giocano così.
C'è proprio un clima orrendo da squadra in piena crisi, e siamo solo ad agosto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci è incredibile, MUNTARI non faceva così tanti danni


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> nocerino giallo.... cambiamolo per sicurezza


ha fatto ammonire tonelli, non è stato ammonito lui stesso


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci da arresto immediato.


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

Tutti a criticare Bertolacci ma il tanto osannato e talentoso Suso che ha fatto fino ad ora?


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

Quanti palloni ha perso Bertolacci?


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

De Jong da brividi! Sara' la fascia di capitano che fa questo effetto?


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non fa uscire sto cesso di Bertolacci rischiamo di perderla. Sta sbagliando tutto. Una roba raccapricciante.





Dany20 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è inguardabile!





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Bertolacci che diavolo combina? Ha già perso 4 palloni pericolosi. Da 2 in pagella per ora.



Eh ma lui è un regista. Non avete visto le partite del Genoa? cit.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci osceno


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata sempre fuori tempo, che cosa assurda questo. Bertolacci e Suso, che io ho sempre sostenuto, mi stanno deludendo tantissimo. De Jong e Nocerino no comment.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

vi prego levate Suso


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Tutti a criticare Bertolacci ma il tanto osannato e talentoso Suso che ha fatto fino ad ora?



Di certo non ha perso 4 palloni facili a metà campo creando contropiedi pericolosissimi e non è costato 20 mln.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

io butterei subito dentro kucka. 

suso continua a tirare da casa sua come faceva l'ultimo boateng, giocala sta pallaaaaa


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio...
Manco Mesbah.

Suso zero.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

No ammonizione, ho capito


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

De Jong ha preso il rinnovo e guarda caso sta facendo schifo


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Zapata sempre fuori tempo, che cosa assurda questo. Bertolacci e Suso, che io ho sempre sostenuto, mi stanno deludendo tantissimo. De Jong e Nocerino no comment.



E' la prima di Suso da titolare. E' stato in panca anche l'anno scorso. Deve ritrovare condizione. Ha tanta tecnica. Il fatto è che è un esterno, non un trequartista. Ma ho fiducia in lui. E' giovane


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

Come buttare nel cesso 20 milioni


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

angoli battuti alla membro di cane, un classico.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Come buttare calci d'angolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli no vi prego


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

si scalda Balotelli ahahahah


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io butterei subito dentro kucka.
> 
> suso continua a tirare da casa sua come faceva l'ultimo boateng, giocala sta pallaaaaa



Faceva ste cose anche in Spagna.
Ha zero mira e tira sempre.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Si scalda Balotelli


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> angoli battuti alla membro di cane, un classico.



è da anni e anni che è una tradizione da noi... a Milanello sembra impossibile allenarsi sui calci d'angolo


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Centrocampo senza idee, continuano a passarsi la palla a casaccio.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io butterei subito dentro kucka.
> 
> suso continua a tirare da casa sua come faceva l'ultimo boateng, giocala sta pallaaaaa




Anche io lo butterei Kucka.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli non vale nemmeno l'unghia di Luiz Adriano.


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino da 5, De Jong da 4, Bertolacci da 3.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Non so ragazzi davvero non so. Fisicamente non siamo messi male..ma qua siamo scarsi troppo in mezzo troppo..


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' la prima di Suso da titolare. E' stato in panca anche l'anno scorso. Deve ritrovare condizione. Ha tanta tecnica. Il fatto è che è un esterno, non un trequartista. Ma ho fiducia in lui. E' giovane



Sì, speriamo bene. Su Bertolacci niente da dire purtroppo! A oggi hai ragione tu, ma il giocatore che vedevo al Genoa mi sembrava davvero valido, non dico da valere 20 milioni, ma pensavo potesse dare molto molto di più.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Se ha le palle deve togliere Bertolacci e mandare un segnale


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Sogno questo centrocampo:

Suso Witsel De Jong/Montolivo Bonaventura

Sarebbe altra musica rispetto allo schifo di stasera.


Non vedo a che serva Balotelli, veramente


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Entrerà Balotelli. Costretti a tirar fuori tutta l'artiglieria possibile solo per battere l'Empoli, che degrado.


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Boh, l'acquisto i Bertolacci è da licenziamento in tronco. Non è una di quelle cose a posteriori tipo iturbe; tutti e dico TUTTI cinque minuti dopo il suo acquisto parlavano di cifra spropostitata. Davvero fuori dal mondo.


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

L'Empoli gioca meglio del Milan che ha speso 90 milioni.......


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

Non stiamo neanche facendo troppo schifo considerando che giochiamo con un reparto in meno.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, speriamo bene. Su Bertolacci niente da dire purtroppo! A oggi hai ragione tu, ma il giocatore che vedevo al Genoa mi sembrava davvero valido, non dico da valere 20 milioni, ma pensavo potesse dare molto molto di più.



Bertolacci ci può anche stare in rosa. Ma come riserva e con l'obiettivo di inserirsi. Non crea minimamente gioco e perde palloni. Comunque tutti si possono sbagliare. Noi tutti ci eravamo sbagliati su Bacca, ad esempio. La negatività può far male ma anche l'ottimismo eccessivo. Comunque non hai una mentalità chiusa, vedo.

Per il resto su Suso sono fiduciosissimo proprio perché la tecnica è immensa. Vorrei però vederlo nel suo ruolo sulla fascia.


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2015)

Saponara a Suso gli mangia in testa.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Solita partita del Milan di questi tempi, superato a centrocampo dai Zielinski, Diousse e Croce di turno.. ma tranquilli che in panchina c'e il rinforzo Kucka pronto a fare la differenza


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sogno questo centrocampo:
> 
> Suso Witsel De Jong/Montolivo Bonaventura
> 
> ...



Eh, ma il brescidente vuole il 4-3-1-2...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

ma sti calci di punizione (inutili) tra nocerino e suso li ha provati in allenamento Sinisa?!?


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Che scarparo De Jong


----------



## joecole (29 Agosto 2015)

Da QSVS:

La linea della Curva è sostenere sempre e comunque la squadra e criticare Galliani 

(dal loro inviato allo stadio)


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Saponara a Suso gli mangia in testa.



Quoto.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> sottoscrivo al 100%



Ma se ha giocato 3 partite in due anni, in ruoli non suoi (centrale di centrocampo addirittura)!


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Manco se me lo regalassero il biglietto andrei a vedere sto schifo.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

De Jong mi stava facendo andare di traverso il biscotto che stavo mangiando, maledetto.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli ha guardato De Jong ed ha alzato il braccio come per dire "Che diavolo stai facendo?Ero libero"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Maledetto De Jong, maledetto


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka dà le piste a De Jong.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma siamo sicuro che Montolivo senza condizione fisica sarebbe peggio di questo centrocampo inguardabile?


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Cioè, l'Empoli ha tipo tirato 4-5 volte in porta ed entrato in area altrettante volte, noi solo in occasione del gol, merito dell'assolo di Bacca e L.Adriano.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Niente, De Jong dopo il rinnovo è andato in vacanza


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Si scaldano Ashton Kucka e Bonaventura


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Kucka dà le piste a De Jong.



In generale sì. In fase di interdizione no. Comunque non dovevamo rinnovargli. Andava preso Allan al suo posto assieme a Clasie. Costo totale 27M e rifacevi il CC.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

non si può pensare di dominare l'empoli a san siro


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Adesso entra Pavel Kucka e vinciamo facile


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Empoli 1-1 fine PT*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Agosto 2015)

Mamma che palle. ... zero gioco.

Ti fanno passare ka voglia di guardare la partita


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> In generale sì. In fase di interdizione no. Comunque non dovevamo rinnovargli. Andava preso Allan al suo posto assieme a Clasie. Costo totale 27M e rifacevi il CC.



Vallo a spiegare al pelatone incapace.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuro che Montolivo senza condizione fisica sarebbe peggio di questo centrocampo inguardabile?



Ma è infortunato? Messo totalmente ai margini? Non ho capito


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuro che Montolivo senza condizione fisica sarebbe peggio di questo centrocampo inguardabile?



Non sono più sicuro di niente, lascerei Bacca, L. Adriano, Romagnoli, Antonelli e Diego Lopez, per me gli altri 20 giocatori son da mandare in esilio in Siberia.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Quanto facciamo schifo. Neanche oggi dominiamo. Speriamo nel secondo tempo. Via Bertolacci per Kucka. Vediamo che fa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Salvati dal fischio finale.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non si può pensare di dominare l'empoli a san siro



Al di là della scarsezza della rosa è proprio la mentalità difensiva di Miha. Perfino con Seedorf si era vista più fase offensiva. Dominammo l'Atletico con degli autentici scarsoni in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Fine primo tempo e ci va di lusso con l'1-1. Grossa delusione Mihajlovic, messi in campo peggio che con Inzaghi.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

che disastro.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Altra occasione gol dell'Empoli, io il secondo tempo non me lo guardo, prestazione imbarazzante.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Al di là della scarsezza della rosa è proprio la mentalità difensiva di Miha. Perfino con Seedorf si era vista più fase offensiva. Dominammo l'Atletico con degli autentici scarsoni in campo.



Gli scarsoni erano Taarabt e Kakà?!?


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Che questa squadra fosse scarsa, qui su lo sapevano tutti. Ma non lo sapevano i dirigenti, però.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Vorrei vedere una cosa del genere: Bonaventura-Montolivo-Kucka, giusto per curiosità.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma è infortunato? Messo totalmente ai margini? Non ho capito



Non è infortunato, dicono sia fuori condizione ma chiaramente è ai margini per scelta tecnica



HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Non sono più sicuro di niente, lascerei Bacca, L. Adriano, Romagnoli, Antonelli e Diego Lopez, per me gli altri 20 giocatori son da mandare in esilio in Siberia.



Già



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vallo a spiegare al pelatone incapace.



Speriamo prenda almeno Witsel


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.
Bertolacci.

Fanno tutti schifo a parte le due punte, ma Bertolacci sta sbaragliando la concorrenza


----------



## braungioxe (29 Agosto 2015)

Una squadra come il Milan che ha paura di attaccare,nessuno che salta l'uomo per creare superiorità...così non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gli scarsoni erano Taarabt e Kakà?!?



Hai preso le uniche due eccezioni. Cmq magari Taarabt ad oggi sulla trequarti. Io l'avrei riscattato ad occhi chiusi. Non un fenomeno ma aveva un buon rendimento e a volte inventava anche la giocata


----------



## Ruud (29 Agosto 2015)

Saponara > Bertolacci


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bacca è l'emblema della cattedrale nel deserto, bertolacci è il nuovo montolivo in quanto captatore di insulti, veramente ignobile, un pesce fuori dal sistema solare


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Vergognoso primo tempo, 90 mln di euri dopo siamo nello stesso punto della squadra di Inzagui, ne piu ne meno


----------



## Kaw (29 Agosto 2015)

Primo tempo di una bruttezza rara, e giochiamo con una squadra che lotterà per non retrocedere.
Un gol su un lancio lungo grazie alla velocità di Bacca, per il resto l'Empoli meritava pure il vantaggio, è un incubo.
De Jong è un equivoco, Bertolacci prima di buttarlo giù da un ponte lo proverei trequartista, Suso un ectoplasma, Nocerino non c'entra niente con la partita. Siamo nei guai fino al collo a prescindere da come andrà questa partita...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2015)

siamo veramente squallidi

ma com'era la storia che saponara è scarso? giocatorino italiano? abbiamo hondaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Godo. Il calcio ha delle dinamiche che vanno rispettate. E un reparto é predominante su tutti: il centrocampo. Qualcuno vuole insistere nel riempire il centrocampo di mezzi giocatori, quelli più forti, e di altri scarpari senza qualità, quelli più scarsi. E il dio del calcio ti punisce. Magari stasera con qualche azione fortunosa la vinceremo. Ma alla lunga la pagheremo un'altra volta. Grazie a chi ha reso possibile tutto questo. Eravamo il Milan signori.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Imbarazzanti, davvero una roba ignobile, il Chievo li ha distrutti questi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

Rombo in blocco scandaloso. Il giudizio è offuscato dal gol di Bacca ma quello che è avvenuto nel primo tempo è vergognoso. Bertolacci in difficoltà enormi


joecole ha scritto:


> Tutti a criticare Bertolacci ma il tanto osannato e talentoso Suso che ha fatto fino ad ora?


Quotone. Suso è stato pesantemente pompato, pure più di José Mauri. Il bello è che anche se messo sulla trequarti sta facendo la stessa cosa che fa da esterno d attacco: si sposta la palla e tira. Ma dove sono le caratteristiche del trequartista? O mezzala? Boh


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Andrea.
> Bertolacci.
> 
> Fanno tutti schifo a parte le due punte, ma Bertolacci sta sbaragliando la concorrenza



Romagnoli sta giocando benissimo. E' forte, va salvato pure lui insieme a Diego Lopez e le due punte.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic per ora è un bluff. Va bene il centrocampo mediocre ma non riuscire a convincere nemmeno contro l'Empoli è scandaloso.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, Suso lo voleva il Malaga. Parliamo del Malaga.

Che giocatore volete che sia?


----------



## ilcondompelato (29 Agosto 2015)

partita vergognosa ad essere buoni...solita solfa inzaghiana...centrocampo ridicolo..suso che gioca a testa bassa pensando a tirare da 30 metri.
sto romagnoli a 25 mln è un pianto greco..altro che nuovo nesta...nuovo cesso semmai.
de jong è meglio che vada a raccogliere i pomodori..passa la palla a lopez sulla loro trequarti


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

quello che non capisco è come abbia potuto Mihajlovic smantellare il centrocampo in questo modo dopo Firenze, mettendo in difficoltà Bertolacci. è normale che senza Bonaventura e Honda, anche Bertolacci ne risenta.

edit: dimenticavo un altro giocatore che sta facendo fatica con questo cambio di formazione è Antonelli


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Per me vanno salvate le due punte, Romagnoli, Diego Lopez ed Antonelli, il resto è insufficienza piena. Peggiore in campo Bertolacci, a seguire Suso, Nocerino e il resto della squadra.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Romagnoli sta giocando benissimo. E' forte, va salvato pure lui insieme a Diego Lopez e le due punte.



Ha difeso male in due situazione. Non è da bocciare, ma di certo non sta facendo valere i 25M. Comunque non gli do addosso, ci mancherebbe.

Bertolacci invece ragazzi, clamoroso


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

Un distruttore di gioco che fa il regista davanti alla difesa + mister 20 milioni + una nullità assoluta = quello che abbiamo visto in 45 minuti deprimenti, siamo ai livelli del periodo peggiore di Allegri e della scorsa stagione. 90 milioni per questo scempio ma il colpevole Nr 1 non pagherà.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Rombo in blocco scandaloso. Il giudizio è offuscato dal gol di Bacca ma quello che è avvenuto nel primo tempo è vergognoso. Bertolacci in difficoltà enormi
> Quotone. Suso è stato pesantemente pompato, pure più di José Mauri. Il bello è che anche se messo sulla trequarti sta facendo la stessa cosa che fa da esterno d attacco: si sposta la palla e tira. Ma dove sono le caratteristiche del trequartista? O mezzala? Boh



Suso l'avevo detto in occasione della partita che aveva fatto con il Sassuolo mi pare: non può essere il trequartista del Milan.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Per me vanno salvate le due punte, Romagnoli, Diego Lopez ed Antonelli, il resto è insufficienza piena. Peggiore in campo Bertolacci, a seguire Suso, Nocerino e il resto della squadra.



Quoto. Però continuo a dire che la squadra è più che buona. Abbiamo tre Top. Uno in porta, uno in difesa, uno in attacco. E' solo il centrocampo che fa schifo


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2015)

Antonelli scandaloso, e c è chi lo difende pure


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> sto romagnoli a 25 mln è un pianto greco..altro che nuovo nesta...nuovo cesso semmai.



Ma che partita hai visto che se riusciamo a uscire dal pressing è solo grazie a lui e anche dietro sta tenendo abbastanza bene, nonostante quel cesso di Zapata vicino.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Suso gioca *fuori ruolo*.


----------



## J&B (29 Agosto 2015)

Ah Saponara....


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quoto. Però continuo a dire che la squadra è più che buona. Abbiamo tre Top. Uno in porta, uno in difesa, uno in attacco. E' solo il centrocampo che fa schifo



"solo", praticamente il reparto più importante del calcio moderno.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso l'avevo detto in occasione della partita che aveva fatto con il Sassuolo mi pare: non può essere il trequartista del Milan.



Menez


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque Suso gioca *fuori ruolo*.



non ha un ruolo, come boateng


----------



## JohnShepard (29 Agosto 2015)

Lo stesso copione dello scorso anno. Gioco imbarazzante, centrocampo da vomito, Bertolazzi 20 mln buttati nel cesso, Suso incommentabile. Questa squadra e questa società meritano bordate di fischi assordanti


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Suso lo voleva il Malaga. Parliamo del Malaga.
> 
> Che giocatore volete che sia?


Ma infatti. Saponara gli da' le piste. Devo però in parte discolparlo, trequartista non c'entra proprio nulla. E' un esterno destro.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma sta contestazione?


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

La squadra fa schifo perchè non ha centrocampo, ma bisogna essere onesti e ammettere che Mihajlovic ci sta mettendo del suo nel farli giocare di melma. Seedorf con una squadra ben peggiore esprimeva un calcio molto più bello e incisivo.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

dexter ha scritto:


> saponara segnerà praticamente sicuro. E da noi, sulla trequarti, sarebbe titolarissimo.



cvd......


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ha un ruolo, come boateng



E' un esterno, ha sempre giocato tale. Non può fare il 10


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2015)

Uguali a prima, facciamo schifo anche a gesù.


----------



## JohnShepard (29 Agosto 2015)

Il centrale di colore dell' Empoli comunque è di un'altra categoria rispetto a de pippong


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Siamo il nuovo Liverpool ormai..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2015)

ma sto serbo di melma lo vogliamo esonerare o dobbiamo tenercelo tutto l'anno???...ancora un decimo posto vogliamo???....ma che schifo è sta squadra che roba immonda siamo diventati...


----------



## Alex (29 Agosto 2015)

centrocampo abominevole, qua o la risolvono gli attaccanti (ammesso ricevano una palla) o se no è finita


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La squadra fa schifo perchè non ha centrocampo, ma bisogna essere onesti e ammettere che Mihajlovic ci sta mettendo del suo nel farli giocare di melma. Seedorf con una squadra ben peggiore esprimeva un calcio molto più bello e incisivo.



Vedo siamo sempre d'accordo . Io preferivo Miha perché pensavo non facesse passare teatrini, bassezze ecc. Ma non è cambiato niente. A quel punto meglio Montella che esprime un calcio migliore


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Il centrale di colore dell' Empoli comunque è di un'altra categoria rispetto a de pippong



Vero e non ha nemmeno 18 anni. Farà gli anni a Settembre. Va tenuto d'occhio...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka per Nocerino... cambio che ci farà vincere la partita


----------



## Ciachi (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma Ruiu....ruiiu che dice?? Che dice??? ArrIbra?!?? Ahahahahhahhha


----------



## VonVittel (29 Agosto 2015)

Io fino a stasera Bertolacci lo avevo sempre considerato un buon giocatore che aveva necessità di tempo per ambientarsi e abituarsi a giocare in squadre di livello. Dopo questo primo tempo mi sono assolutamente ricreduto. Ha dato un contributo tecnico pari a quello di Nocerino, con più errori forse, è con la differenza che almeno Nocerino si impegna, ci prova, e se perde palla o si fa superare corre dietro l'avversario, non rimane fermo e non leva il piede. Prestazione oscena del centrocampo in generale. E Galliani lo sa benissimo e gongola


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

*Entra Kucka ed esce Nocerino *


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Io a questo punto, visto che il centrocampo è quello che è toglierei Suso e butterei dentro Balotelli giocando con un 4-3-3 puro senza trequartista. Per quanto Mario sia un ex calciatore bisogna ammettere che nello schifo di gente che abbiamo in squadra è l'unico che può trovare il colpo giusto, almeno con 3 attaccanti puri vedremmo qualche movimento in più in avanti visto che il trequartista e il centrocampo non impostano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Dentro kucka


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Godo. Il calcio ha delle dinamiche che vanno rispettate. E un reparto é predominante su tutti: il centrocampo. Qualcuno vuole insistere nel riempire il centrocampo di mezzi giocatori, quelli più forti, e di altri scarpari senza qualità, quelli più scarsi. E il dio del calcio ti punisce. Magari stasera con qualche azione fortunosa la vinceremo. Ma alla lunga la pagheremo un'altra volta. Grazie a chi ha reso possibile tutto questo. Eravamo il Milan signori.



Non c'è trippa...
Senza c.campo non andiamo lontano, possiamo giocare con tutti gli attaccanti che vogliamo, magari anche bravi, ma se non gli arrivano palloni decenti non andiamo da nessuna parte. L'unico passaggio buono a Bacca l'ha fatto Adriano ed è stato gol.
Mercato fatto con i piedi. A partire dalla cessione di Saponara (3 Mln, vaffa..... Condor dei miei stivali!) che poteva anche andare meglio di Bertolacci (20 Mln. rivaffa..... Condor).
Speriamo di portare a casa comunque la partita....


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma sto serbo di melma lo vogliamo esonerare o dobbiamo tenercelo tutto l'anno???...ancora un decimo posto vogliamo???....ma che schifo è sta squadra che roba immonda siamo diventati...



Prendiamocela con chi ha meno colpa! Assurdo..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Subito entra Kucka totalmente fuori ruolo


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Suso lo voleva il Malaga. Parliamo del Malaga.
> 
> Che giocatore volete che sia?


 ogni tanto qualche sparata succede xD José Mauri considerato buono o addirittura grande centrocampista subito pronto non si sa in quale galassia sia finito. O Ely difensore milan per i prossimi dieci anni


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Sky:"Kucka voleva fare il falegname, poi si è dato al calcio".


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Io a questo punto, visto che il centrocampo è quello che è toglierei Suso e butterei dentro Balotelli giocando con un 4-3-3 puro senza trequartista. Per quando Mario sia un ex calciatore bisogna ammettere che nello schifo di gente che abbiamo in squadra è l'unico che può trovare il colpo giusto.



Io ora invece butterei Bonaventura per Bertolacci e passerei a questo:

Suso Kucka De Jong Bonaventura
Bacca Adriano


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Kucka ed esce Nocerino *



Vorrei tanto capire perchè ha schierato Nocerino dal primo minuto?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

nocerotfl sfanculato dopo un tempo, bene.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedo siamo sempre d'accordo . Io preferivo Miha perché pensavo non facesse passare teatrini, bassezze ecc. Ma non è cambiato niente. A quel punto meglio Montella che esprime un calcio migliore



Anche io preferivo Miha per i tuoi stessi motivi e la penso come te. A quel punto meglio Montella! Tra l'altro Vincenzo avrebbe chiesto gente tecnicamente valida e non pipponi alla Soriano, come ha fatto Miha.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Finché lo stadio fa le ovazioni a Balo che si scalda...


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Questa partita è il riassunto di come sarà la nostra stagione. Una vergogna fare fatica contro questo Empoli.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io ora invece butterei Bonaventura per Bertolacci e passerei a questo:
> 
> Suso Kucka De Jong Bonaventura
> Bacca Adriano



Anche.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' un esterno, ha sempre giocato tale. Non può fare il 10



Ha comunque diversi limiti.
Non può fare il titolare, deve andare via in prestito.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli osannato ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Kucka ed esce Nocerino *



Ah beh allora ora tutto andrà bene


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto capire perchè ha schierato Nocerino dal primo minuto?



Mihajlovic ha già le idee confuse.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Ci prendono a pallonate


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Suso fa schifo


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Prima cappellata di Kucka, falegname puro coi ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

cioè, Bertolacci allarga le braccia vedendo la gente che gli sfreccia davanti. 

sei tu che devi marcarlo quello, cristo.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Montolivo è ai margini. Penso avrà problemi personali con lui. Un antipatia a pelle forse. Per me la sparata su Witsel di Galliani non è un caso. Entro il 31 mi sa Montolivo fuori e Witsel da noi.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

L'Inter ci farà a pezzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Stanno ballando sul nostro cadavere e questo Empoli è nettamente più debole di quello dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque Montolivo è ai margini. Penso avrà problemi personali con lui. Un antipatia a pelle forse. Per me la sparata su Witsel di Galliani non è un caso. *Entro il 31 mi sa Montolivo fuori e Witsel da noi.*



Lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Stanno ballando sul nostro cadavere e questo Empoli è nettamente più debole di quello dell'anno scorso.



E' anche colpa del gioco di Miha al di là della scarsezza. Allenatore fisico e difensivista


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lo spero con tutto il cuore.



Io non tanto, cioè per l'addio del capitano. Son convinto Montolivo può tornare sui livelli di Marchisio se trova condizione fisica.


----------



## vota DC (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque Montolivo è ai margini. Penso avrà problemi personali con lui. Un antipatia a pelle forse. Per me la sparata su Witsel di Galliani non è un caso. Entro il 31 mi sa Montolivo fuori e Witsel da noi.



Ma chi prenderà il suo posto come capitano-spia?


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma chi prenderà il suo posto come capitano-spia?



C'è già Abbiati in questo. Come capitano de Jong purtroppo, ma quanto la meriterebbe Diego


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

Si scaldano Montolivo e Balotelli. Non so chi sia peggio..


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Tutto ciò è imbarazzante ed umiliante.


----------



## Patryipe (29 Agosto 2015)

Dio mio il centrocampo...


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Meno male che con Mihajlovic si correva e c'era grinta.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Non so cosa sia aspettando il serbo nerazzuro per togliere De Jong (Jack) e Suso (Mario) con Bertolacci in regia


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non so cosa sia aspettando il serbo nerazzuro per togliere De Jong (Jack) e Suso (Mario) con Bertolacci in regia



Bertolacci non crea nulla, è un incursore


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Questa partita è il riassunto di come sarà la nostra stagione. Una vergogna fare fatica contro questo Empoli.


 Hai presente la solita frase "possiamo vincerle tutte"? Questo abominio di squadra è il contrario, può perdere tutte. Stanno 1-1 e può finire in qualsiasi modo, anzi ha avuto molte più occasioni l Empoli


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

suso cmq fa rimpiangere honda.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> suso cmq fa rimpiangere honda.



Ma infatti è un esterno, non un trequartista


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Non riesco a credere che in campo ci siano due giocatori del genova


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> C'è già Abbiati in questo. Come capitano de Jong purtroppo, ma quanto la meriterebbe Diego



La cosa bella è che Witsel non basta.
Ce ne vorrebbero due, forse anche tre visto che Bertolacci l'abbiamo già bruciato.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Entra Bonaventura. Si ricompone la mitica coppia dei Bonaventuras.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non riesco a credere che in campo ci siano due giocatori del genova



Tre. Kucka, Antonelli e Berto.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

zapata in campo e filippo in tribuna, va bene così.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma ci vuole tanto a mettere la coppia Mexes-Romagnoli titolare? Son sicurissimo Miha ha problemi personali sia col francese che con Montolivo, li ha praticamente ESCLUSI


----------



## malos (29 Agosto 2015)

Sconforto totale, si sapeva. Inutile ripetere sempre le stesse cose, lo sanno anche i sassi di cosa avremmo bisogno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Prima verticalizzazione del centrocampo arrivata adesso ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2015)

Se non si riesce a vincere neanche con l'empoli... Galliani oltre al mercato ridicolo, ha piazzato pure l'allenatore "perfetto"... 

Se ripenso a Clarenzio... In questi due anni la sua figura come uomo e come allenatore assume proporzioni veramente enormi a confronto della marmaglia vista fin ora


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bertolacci non crea nulla, è un incursore



Con Gasperini ha fatto bene in quel ruolo


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma Kucka è sparito?


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Che pippone Zappata.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

de sciglio non punta mai, è capace solo a passarla indietro. 

aridatemi abate, che almeno corre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Che delusione Raga


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata che imposta sulla Luna


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Zapata.





E Paletta al Atalanta


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2015)

Che pena


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia....


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Sta squadra non si qualifica nemmeno per L'Europa League


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2015)

Sto quasi sperando cje entri montolivo...almeno un po di gioco potrebbe crearlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Si sono mangiati il gol...


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2015)

Pietà


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Prima cambia 'sto modulo e prima vedremo qualcosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

stiamo facendo il possibile per perdere


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Che gol si sono mangiati ahahah, meriterebbero di vincere a mani basse.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Ci stanno ridicolizzando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura l'unico che ha i piedi dritti


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Zapata da 2.


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sta squadra non si qualifica nemmeno per L'Europa League



Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio...


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Agosto 2015)

90 mln dopo...


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Sembra di vedere Milan-Sassuolo con Inzaghi.
Anzi, forse quella partita era stata giocata perfino meglio, e senza Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Romagnoli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Scherzati dall'Empoli, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Aveva ragione Inzaghi


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' anche colpa del gioco di Miha al di là della scarsezza. Allenatore fisico e difensivista



Io ormai non ci credo più di tanto a sta cosa dell'allenatore. Se la squadra è forte puoi pure avere Del Neri in panchina, la squadra non farà mai così schifo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Povero bacca... lui e Diego Lopez mi fanno una tristezza immensa


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Aspettiamo la quotazione sul mercato asiatico


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio...



Prima di questa partita speravo almeno nel 6° poso. Non mi sembrava di chiedere troppo.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se non si riesce a vincere neanche con l'empoli... Galliani oltre al mercato ridicolo, ha piazzato pure l'allenatore "perfetto"...
> 
> Se ripenso a Clarenzio... In questi due anni la sua figura come uomo e come allenatore assume proporzioni veramente enormi a confronto della marmaglia vista fin ora



c'è montella in tribuna. 

se va avanti così sinisa non arriva ai morti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

Stiamo sull'1-1 solo perchè gente come Croce e Pucciarelli hanno due banane al posto dei piedi altrimenti saremmo sul 1-5 pulito. Il centrocampo più scarso della storia del Milan. Perlomeno l'anno scorso c'era van Ginkel che almeno faceva finta di fare gioco


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

*Grande goal di Luiz Adriano: 2-1 Milan con due tiri in porta*


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Luizzzz Adrianoooo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Adrianoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Bravissimo Luiz, due gol nati da lui.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Luigiiiiiiiiiiii! Meno male che ci son quei 2!!!!!


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol di Luiz Adriano

Mi hanno tolto anche la forza di esultare.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

grazie luiz


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Vi voglio ricordare che Berlusconi parlava di scudetto 3 settimane fa.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2015)

Che attacco che abbiamo. E' il resto a far pietà


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Luiiiiz!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo due numeri 9 pazzeschi pazzeschi... ed abbiamo un centrocampo ridicolo..


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooool
Gooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Agosto 2015)

Da quanti anno non si faceva un goal da angolo? Nella maniera più normale.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Gol mai cosi meritato per un calciatore. Grande Luiz Adriano


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2015)

gooooooooooooool


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura, Luiz Adriano, Bacca.. Il resto via


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

vediamo quanto tempo si impiega a prendere il pareggio


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Assolo delle punte, unico modo di segnare. 2 tiri in porta, 2 gol.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Un ANIMALE Luiz Adriano, una BESTIA


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Stavolta non esulto, tra pochi minuti ci riprendono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Grande Luigi


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

tra poco pareggiano


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo 3-4 giocatori da milan, il resto da metà fondo classifica. La mediocrità è quello che ci attende...


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque solo un allenatore incapace lascia in panchina Bonaventura in questa squadra.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Comunque solo un allenatore incapace lascia in panchina Bonaventura in questa squadra.



Soprattutto se è per far spazio a Suso e Nocerino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci preferisce la rimessa, ma gioca *******


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

a me non sembrava fuorigioco


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli lo saltano un pò tutti, è?


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Quel Kucka non sa giocare a calcio, vederlo con nostra maglia a San Siro fa davero male..


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Comunque solo un allenatore incapace lascia in panchina Bonaventura in questa squadra.


Straquoto.


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Empoli che sembra il Chelsea


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sì, da Milan stasera pochissimi hanno dimostrato di essere da Milan in pochi: Diego Lopez, Romagnoli, forse Antonelli, Bonaventura e le due punte. Il resto poca roba. Bertolacci, De Jong, Zapata e Suso i peggiori.


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Gol che non a caso è arrivato su calcio da fermo... bene per salvare il risultato e la faccia, ma la situazione è tragica 

Ps: Bertolacci non è riuscito nemmeno a fare un cambio di gioco


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma quanti palloni ha perso Bertolacci nella nostra metà campo? Tipo 50 minimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Ahahah ma perché Bacca si allunga sempre il pallone al primo tocco!!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

manco questo era fuorigioco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma a SKY cosa criticano Bacca? Ma sono ritardati?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Tra poco entra sbalotello


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

ma l'ultimo cambio è per forza da usare per balotelli ? 

non può uscire cessolacci ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Luigi è una bestia fisicamente


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma a SKY cosa criticano Bacca? Ma sono ritardati?



Cosa hanno detto?


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka inesistente


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci è uno scherzo


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Basta Bertolacci!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci osceno. 

gliela fregano da sotto il naso e fa finta di farsi male.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Esce sto cesso di Bertolacci entra l'inutile Poli


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci...Anzi, scarsacci.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Berto morto fisicamente.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è uno scherzo



Uno scherzo da 20 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Poli per Bertolacci, cambio giusto.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente fuori questo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci gioca ad un altro sport


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Non ho più parole per Bertolacci...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

E' stanco per non aver fatto NULLA

Ma Montolivo? ahahahah mammamia...


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci è un cesso immondo e son felice l'abbiano capito tutti finalmente.

Quanto ad Adriano, sottovalutatissimo. L'ho detto nel suo Topic che sarebbe stato il nostro Tomasson. Oh se solo ci fosse un regista dietro questi due


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2015)

Partita orribile orribile


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio, difensivamente, è il terzino migliore al mondo credo. Quasi quasi vicino a Romagnoli..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

scommettiamo che Galliani dirà gongolando ai tifosi: "Bacca e Adriano chi ve li ha portati?"


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci è il miglior giocatore di Dama che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma quanti palloni ha perso Bertolacci nella nostra metà campo? Tipo 50 minimo



Piu o meno gli stessi di De Jong che pero lo ha superato in falli..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

che idiota Zapata ma perché non l'ha passata?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio è sempre indietro, ma vai corri che non hai nessuno avanti


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che fa sto scemo di Kucka?


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Piu o meno gli stessi di De Jong che pero lo ha superato in falli..



Ne ha perso minimo il doppio in posizioni cruciali tra l'altro ed era palesemente sulle gambe, pagato 20 mln e sfiatato al 75°.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

Cioè loro non la buttano, la dobbiamo buttare noi?????????


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fa sto scemo di Kucka?



non sapeva cosa fare e ha deciso di fingere di fare fair play


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma sto Kucka dove lo hanno raccatanto, nel castello di dracula in transilvania?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma Kucka è un orango?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scommettiamo che Galliani dirà gongolando ai tifosi: "Bacca e Adriano chi ve li ha portati?"



fra i 100 mln buttati, almeno 2 acquisti sembrano sensati.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2015)

Allenatore indecoroso al pari di Inzaghi


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Empoli 2-1 FINALE *


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2015)

Vittoria. Bene il risultato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2015)

e' proprio scemo Poli


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

3 punti in cassaforte, ma sinisa deve svegliarsi, mai più uno scempio come la formazione di oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2015)

Fiuuuuuuu si salva solo il risultato.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo vinto ma non va. L'Empoli gioca bene ma non ha fenomeni. Così non andiamo lontano. Serve un regista!


----------



## diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Siamo ipercompetitivi


----------



## sballotello (29 Agosto 2015)

boccata d'ossigeno


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Finita!
Diego Lopez 6
De Sciglio 6 
Zapata 5,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6
Bertolacci 4,5
De Jong 5
Nocerino 5
Suso 5
Bacca 6,5
Luiz Adriano 7,5
Kucka 5,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Poli sv


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2015)

Partita indecorosa. Squadra orrenda. Il mio pensiero l'ho espresso già prima. Oltre alle colpe di Galliani, mihajlovic ha la sua forte dose, visto che ha costruito lui questo inutile centrocampo. Se non cambia qualcosa finiamo male.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

Ci manca un intero reparto


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2015)

Bene i tre punti. Male tutto il resto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ha vinto la squadra che ha gli attaccanti più forti rispetto agli avversari. L'Empoli a gioco ci ha quasi massacrato. Speriamo che il risultato sia un incoraggiamento, specie per il derby dove la vedo nera.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allenatore indecoroso al pari di Inzaghi



Inzaghi almeno era al suo primo anno in Serie A e aveva una squadra decisamente meno forte. 

Mihajlovic che scuse ha?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Porca VACCA mettete fox sport come deve giocare un centrocampo !!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Prestazione desolante salvata solo da due invenzioni di Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Ci sarà da ridere nel vedere Kondogbia contro Bertolacci. 

L'Inter ci asfalterà.


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Su telelombardia parlano di vertice in sardegna tra berlusconi e il presidente del PSG per ibra


LOL


----------



## Sir Yussen (29 Agosto 2015)

Portiere, Difesa e Attacco nostri sono reparti che potrebbero tranquillamente essere da squadra da scudetto.
Tuttavia, con un centrocampo da Serie B, la qualità complessiva cala bruttamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Sono cosi disperato a centrocampo che vorrei vedere pure Poli al posto di De Jong


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Inzaghi almeno era al suo primo anno in Serie A e aveva una squadra decisamente meno forte.
> 
> Mihajlovic che scuse ha?



Si hai ragione nessuna . Non c'è gioco neanche minimamente .


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Partita agghiacciante, si salvano le due punte, Romagnoli e Diego Lopez, il resto da cestinare. Bertolacci incommentabile, cesso preannunciatissimo.


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6,5
De Sciglio 6 
Zapata 4
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6
Bertolacci 2
De Jong 5
Nocerino 4,5
Suso 5
Bacca 7-
Luiz Adriano 8
Kucka 5,5
Bonaventura 6
Poli sv

Mihajlovic 4


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

Se non avessimo bacca e Adriano si lotterebbe per non retrocedere.
Grande attacco in una piccolissima squadra


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Migliore: Luigi 7,5
Peggiore: Bertolacci 4


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma solo io per la vergogna non sono riuscito a vedere l'ultimo quarto d'ora???...stuprati dall'Empoli....VERGOGNA....senza qualcuno al posto di De Jong siamo forse la peggior squadra d'europa tra le medie....prendete un top a centrocampo per l'amor di dioooooooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2015)

Ci hanno surclassato

Tre punti ottimi in chiave salvezza, al derby ci sarà da ridere amaro


----------



## Alex (29 Agosto 2015)

a tratti l'empoli ha giocato meglio di noi, avessero avuto i nostri attaccanti ci avrebbero asfaltati. bertolacci si crede zidane, a tratti giocava con supponenza, ma la smetta un pò sto scarpone. Centrocampo osceno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2015)

Orrendi.

Il Milan di Inzaghi con Bacca e Adriano


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Adriano e Bacca sono fortissimi. Meno male che ci sono loro. Bertolacci penosissimo.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 6,5
> De Sciglio 6
> Zapata 4
> Romagnoli 6,5
> ...



Daccordo con le tue pagelle ma darei una mezzo voto in piu ad antonelli


----------



## davoreb (29 Agosto 2015)

Prestazione indecente, bene Luiz Adriano e Bacca ma tutto il resto veramente male.

Serve Witsel, speravo di vedere se Montolivo era in miglior condizione rispetto a quello che abbiamo visto recentemente.

Bertolacci imbarazzante.


----------



## Lambro (29 Agosto 2015)

l'unico capace di far giocare decentemente questa squadra è stato Seedorf.
eravamo tutti dietro la linea del pallone e ripartivamo con cattiveria, non eravamo belli ma facevamo punti.
c'era gia' poli, c'era dejong, c'era montolivo.
questa squadra non ha le caratteristiche per fare possesso del gioco, non ha giocatori forti a centrocampo, bonaventura è bravino ma è il bravino dell'atalanta non il campione da milan che deve inventare gioco con costanza.
visto che dubito fortemente venga comprato witsel (che cmq sarebbe un ottimo tassello in vista dell'anno prossimo, ma non risolverebbe tante cose da solo quest'anno), credo faremo una stagione da agonia totale, è incredibile come vedendo il passo la grinta la visione di gioco dei nostri centrocampisti , qualsiasi giocatore di un leicester a caso sia molto migliore dei nostri.


----------



## Kazarian88 (29 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6,5
De Sciglio 6 
Zapata 5,5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 6
Bertolacci 5
De Jong 5,5
Nocerino 4
Suso 4
Bacca 6,5
Luiz Adriano 6,5
Kucka 5,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Poli sv

Mihajlovic 4


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Lopez 6
De sciglio 5.5
Zapata 5
Romagnoli 5.5
Antonelli 6
De jong 3
Bertolacci 3
Nocerino 2
Suso 3
Kucka 2
Jack 6
Bacca 6
Luiz adriano 7

Mihajlovic 2.5 come la media del centrocampo


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2015)

Così, giusto per...


----------



## arcanum (29 Agosto 2015)

D'accordo pee Bonaventura, Romagnoli, Luiz Adrinao e Bacca...a questi sento di aggiungere Antonelli, al momento il migliore dei nostri terzini, spesso e volentieri prova a sfondare invece di fare retropassaggi ignobili


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io per la vergogna non sono riuscito a vedere l'ultimo quarto d'ora???...stuprati dall'Empoli....VERGOGNA....senza qualcuno al posto di De Jong siamo forse la peggior squadra d'europa tra le medie....prendete un top a centrocampo per l'amor di dioooooooooooo



già immagino quello che potrebbe dire il condor...quello che veramente serve al centrocampo del Milan è uno come Soriano 
cosa ci vuoi fare...adora farci del male, è un sadico.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Così, giusto per...


L'Empoli ha dominato il Milan a San Siro. Rendiamoci conto di come ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2015)

bene i 3 punti e i 2 attaccanti. 

luiz adriano sta scalando posizioni, pensavo fosse uno scarsone invece mi piace come fa salire la squadra e la grinta che ci mette. 
bonaventura piscia in testa a Bertolacci tutta la vita. 

male suso e nocerino che te lo dico a fare ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

Spero che il risultato non inganni. Contro l'Inter non ti puoi presentare con questa formazione, ma non perchè le riserve sono migliori ma perchè facciamo letteralmente schifo. Se a centrocampo ne esce uno, ne entra un altro più scarso. Ma ormai siamo al 29 agosto, è inutile fare queste chiacchiere


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Lopez 6
> De sciglio 5.5
> Zapata 5
> Romagnoli 5.5
> ...



Quoto, darei mezzo voto in più a Bacca e la sufficienza a Romagnoli.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Così, giusto per...



"Non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a SanSiro"


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo più punti della Juve.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka è davvero nulla ma è meno dannoso di Berto e Noce.


----------



## The P (29 Agosto 2015)

Partita imbarazzante. Fossi Mihajlovic dopo tutte le parole spese proverei molta vergogna a presentare sto scempio.

La cosa più clamorosa è la distanza tra loro dei centrocampisti (ma si potrebbe allargare anche ai reparti). Praticamente De Jong gioca davanti ai difensori, e le mezzali sulla fascia. Ci fossero anche Gudogan, Modric e Rakitic non potrebbero comunque fare 2 passaggi insieme. Non capisco cosa abbia in testa Mihajlovic.


----------



## Kaw (29 Agosto 2015)

Che tristezza, non c'è differenza con il Milan di Inzaghi (anzi solo i 2 attaccanti che hanno fatto la differenza).
E Sinisa ha messo una formazione ridicola nel primo tempo, cosa pensava di fare con Suso e Nocerino? 2 cambi persi, e Bonaventura è il nostro migliore CC, assurdo tenerlo fuori. E preferisco Montolivo a De Jong.
C'è parecchio da lavorare in vista del derby, e preghiamo per Witsel.


----------



## devils milano (29 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Così, giusto per...



non vorrei dire...ma nei rinvii da fondo campo abbiamo vinto noi...sempre a lamentarci....


----------



## markjordan (29 Agosto 2015)

spero sinisa ci arrivi, cc a 2 , e non puoi tener fuori bona e monto
sinisa 3 noce mioddiooooooo

insisto su bona berto monto cerci-suso-honda ma se non arriva witsel...


----------



## JohnShepard (29 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi questi due davanti sono forti! Servirebbe qualcuno che li inneschi per bene, ma ahimè c'è galliani...
Bacca se lanciato in campo aperto è devastante, Luiz Adriano mi piace sempre di più per il lavoro sporco che fa e sa buttarla dentro comunque. 
Bene Bonaventura e Romagnoli. 
Per il resto penso che faticheremo ad entrare in Europa league


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Partita imbarazzante. Fossi Mihajlovic dopo tutte le parole spese proverei molta vergogna a presentare sto scempio.
> 
> La cosa più clamorosa è la distanza tra loro dei centrocampisti (ma si potrebbe allargare anche ai reparti). Praticamente De Jong gioca davanti ai difensori, e le mezzali sulla fascia. Ci fossero anche Gudogan, Modric e Rakitic non potrebbero comunque fare 2 passaggi insieme. Non capisco cosa abbia in testa Mihajlovic.



Il problema è che i centrocampisti scappano quando un loro compagno di reparto ha la palla. Va bene anche che giochi montolivo, e cerci (questo deve cambiare la testa se vuole giocare). De Jong ogni volta la passa indietro... Sarei curioso di vedere quanti palloni abbia giocato Diego Lopez


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

La squadra con più retropassaggi d'Europa.


----------



## JohnShepard (29 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
De Sciglio 6
Zapata 5,5
Romagnoli 6 +
Antonelli 6,5
Bertolacci 4
De Jong 5
Nocerino 5
Suso 4,5
Bacca 6+
Luiz Adriano 7

Kucka 6
Bonaventura 6,5
Poli s.v.


----------



## sballotello (29 Agosto 2015)

Era impensabile battere una squadra come l'empoli cit. Mr. Entusiasmo


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma dov'è la protesta?


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

La situazione attuale è inquadrata dai centrocampisti visti stasera: Bertolacci poli Nocerino kucka de jong. 3 punti COMPLETAMENTE INUTILI. Non c'è differenza tra finire il campionato settimi invece che noni. L anno scorso dicevamo "se non era per Menez e Diego Lopez stavamo a lottare per non retrocedere", quest anno diremo "grazie a Bacca Lopez e Adriano la salvezza è assicurata"


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Agosto 2015)

Se prendiamo il centrocampo dell'Empoli in blocco facciamo un salto di qualità rispetto ai nostri, veramente imbarazzanti.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2015)

Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a S. Siro. 

Aveva ragione


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Agosto 2015)

La giostra dell'autoscontri e più ordinata del centrocampo di Sinisa..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2015)

cmq è veramente un piacere veder giocare l'Empoli....sempre palla a terra...sempre tutti nella posizione giusta...se fossero più concreti sarebbero veramente da top 10 del campionato...


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> cmq è veramente un piacere veder giocare l'Empoli....sempre palla a terra...sempre tutti nella posizione giusta...se fossero più concreti sarebbero veramente da top 10 del campionato...



Ha preso 3 pere dal Chievo 6 giorni fa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ha preso 3 pere dal Chievo 6 giorni fa.



ma che cappero c'entra col mio discorso???...giocano così sempre....dall'anno scorso...è ovvio che come individualità sono scarsini...ma l'idea di gioco c'è ed è chiara...


----------



## eldero (29 Agosto 2015)

Suso non può giocare


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma scusate ma il gioco fatto di pressing e incursori di Sinisa dovè? ..no perchè
io in 2 partite neanche questo ho visto..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Agosto 2015)

Stupenda dichiarazione di Mihailovic.
"Abbiamo vinto, ma mi sento come se avessimo perso".
A seguire, un'ottima analisi della partita


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
De Sciglio 6
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6,5
Bertolacci 3
De Jong 4
Nocerino 4
Suso 4,5
Bacca 6,5
Luiz Adriano 7,5

Kucka 6
Bonaventura 6,5
Poli s.v.

Bonaventura deve giocare in questo centrocampo di melma. E non voglio più sentire chiamare quegli altri scarsoni di bertolacci e Poli " Bonaventuras". Jack piscia in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## markjordan (29 Agosto 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma il gioco fatto di pressing e incursori di Sinisa dovè? ..no perchè
> io in 2 partite neanche questo ho visto..


con quei 3 nani di cc cosa vuoi pressare ? 
dejong e' da 3 ani il male principale del cc , sinisa ad ora parole a parte peggio di inzaghi
sembriamo imballati


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ha preso 3 pere dal Chievo 6 giorni fa.



e con noi sembrano fenomeni.
Fa riflettere.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> con quei 3 nani di cc cosa vuoi pressare ?
> dejong e' da 3 ani il male principale del cc , sinisa ad ora parole a parte peggio di inzaghi
> sembriamo imballati



Appunto gioco di squadra non ne fa x mancanza di tecnica e vabeh.. ma non fa
neanche il suo di gioco quindi non sta facendo propio nulla, secondo me non ci
sta' capendo di già una beata..


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2015)

anyway

Diego Lopez 6 Un buon intervento ma anche gol sul suo palo
De Sciglio 5,5 spinge poco...dietro attento ma m'è parso un po' col freno a mano tirato
Zapata 5,5 pesa il gol dell'Empoli...ma ha fatto qualche buona chiusura
Romagnoli 6,5 Nessun errore e tanta impostazione
Antonelli 6 media tra primo e secondo tempo
De Jong 4,5 Non ne azzecca una. Tiene bassa la squadra, NON PRESSA, non corre.
Bertolacci 3 Una delle peggiori prestazioni mai viste da un centrocampista del Milan
Nocerino 5,5 si vede poco
Suso 4,5 2 tiri in curva e niente altro. 
Bacca 7 gol secondo me bellissimo. Cresce. ma deve giocare da PUNTA
Luiz Adriano 7 Prestazione da 5, ma fa un gol come ha detto Adani "con le palle" che mi ha fatto gasare. 

Bonaventura 7 cambia il volto alla partita
Kucka 6,5 Pressione costante e ottimo ritmo. Bene!
Poli sv

Mihajilovic 5,5 Poca roba 'sto Milan. Sa parlare bene ma nei fatti siamo ancora al Milan di Inzaghi


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Breve considerazione dopo la partita.
Bertolacci non serve a niente in questa squadra. Avessimo un dirigente serio non lo avrebbe preso, avrebbe mandato via montolivo,nocerino, suso(magari in prestito, non è ancora pronto, decisamente), niente rinnovo a de jong.
COn un regista, una mezzala seria (tipo witsel) e un trequartista anche giovane ma di ruolo, questa squadra poteva puntare tranquillamente al 3 posto. Pazzesco. E' un vero peccato.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anyway
> 
> Diego Lopez 6 Un buon intervento ma anche gol sul suo palo
> De Sciglio 5,5 spinge poco...dietro attento ma m'è parso un po' col freno a mano tirato
> ...



prestazione da 5 per luiz adriano????? ma che partita hai visto?


----------



## Pierre87 (30 Agosto 2015)

20 milioni per Bertolacci..l acquisto più assurdo dell' era Berlusconi...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Pagelle

*Diego Lopez 6.5* si arrabbia tantissimo perché l'Empoli arriva a dargli fastidio con la facilità del Barcellona, al primo affondo di Saponara prende gol (incolpevole), poi risponde presente; Miha dice che ha toccato più palloni di un centrocampista, si registrano in effetti ben 33 passaggi, gli stessi di Bertolacci. 

*De Sciglio 6 *prende sempre maggior confidenza con la fascia destra, ma non affonda spesso, complice la cattiva giornata dei centrocampisti. Riesce comunque a farsi spazio per un buon cross sulla testa di Luiz Adriano nel primo tempo. 

*Zapata 5.5 *si ritrova titolare dopo l'infortunio di Ely e dovrebbe dare maggior sicurezza a Romagnoli, invece Maccarone lo uccella sul gol empolese. Si riscatta parzialmente nella ripresa quando anticipa di testa Michelidze evitando il 2-2. 

*Romagnoli 6.5 *si prende ancora una volta sulle spalle la difesa e gioca come un veterano, chiudendo tutti gli spazi come può. Bravo in chiusura su Maccarone e Pucciarelli. 

*Antonelli 6 *soffre tantissimo nel primo tempo, cresce con l'ingresso di Kucka per Nocerino nella ripresa e trova più spazi in avanti. Alla fine è il giocatore rossonero con più passaggi. 

*Bertolacci 4.5 *Miha non gli facilita l'inserimento in squadra, con De Jong è una gara a chi sbaglia di più, se deve appoggiarsi a un compagno Suso non risponde presente, ma anche quando c'è da difendere evapora. Esce tra i fischi. (gli subentra *Poli s.v.*)

*De Jong 4.5 *ancora una volta ritenuto intoccabile dal mister, fatica a trascinare la squadra e fa troppi retropassaggi al portiere. C'è da dire che i compagni che aveva attorno non sono il massimo della creatività, né geni dell'interdizione e i centrocampisti dell'Empoli gli arrivano un po' da tutte le parti. La gravità è che si perde Saponara in occasione dell'1-1. 

*Nocerino 5 *a sorpresa preferito a Bonaventura, non è che ci si potesse aspettare chissà cosa. Coinvolto in scambi poco utili con Suso in occasione dei calci piazzati, in copertura i centrocampisti avversari non li prende mai, unico spunto positivo quando causa l'ammonizione di Tonelli. 
(gli subentra *Kucka 5.5 *poco meglio del compagno per una maggiore intesa con Antonelli che agevola in fase offensiva, ma non può certo cambiare il volto della squadra già in difficoltà. Al primo affondo di Zielinski si fa sorprendere e deve concedere una punizione dal limite) 

*Suso 4 *mandato al macello da Mihajlovic in quella che potrebbe essere la sua ultima apparizione in rossonero, non va incontro ai centrocampisti, non contrasta sulle ripartenze degli ospiti e se ha spazio in avanti invece di cercare l'assist cerca tiri improbabili. 
(gli subentra *Bonaventura 6.5 *caro Sinisa, Jack non si può panchinare. Forse non è una mezzala. Forse non è nemmeno un trequartista. Però è un giocatore tatticamente intelligente e sa tenere palla e far salire la squadra. Il Milan cresce con il suo ingresso e da un corner calciato da lui arriva il gol che vale i tre punti)

*Bacca 6.5 *primo guizzo e grandissimo gol, taglia la difesa dell'Empoli come una lama nel burro. Ha doti da capocannoniere anche se non è Ibra e non è Shevchenko, ma per ricevere buoni palloni dovrà sudare molto quest'anno. 

*Luiz Adriano 7 *alla fine gli attaccanti sono i migliori in campo, seppur poco appoggiati dal resto del team, riescono diciamo a cavarsela da soli. Adriano corre tantissimo, libera Bacca per l'1-0, ci prova di testa sul finale del primo tempo e sempre di testa mette la firma decisiva sul match. 

*Mihajlovic 6 *salvato dai cambi e dalla buona vena dei suoi attaccanti riesce a portare a casa i tre punti, ma mi chiedo alla vigilia come avesse programmato di dominare e vincere questo match. Smantella il centrocampo dopo Firenze, sceglie un rombo con gente che non ha praticamente mai giocato insieme (De Jong e Nocerino erano nella stessa rosa nel 2012/13, ma Nigel è stato a lungo out per infortunio) e rinuncia all'unico punto fermo della stagione scorsa (Bonaventura). Già che c'era poteva mettere Abbiati in porta e Matri centravanti. Si dice che non abbia voluto Kucka, ma è stato il suo primo cambio (preferito nelle gerarchie a Poli, Montolivo e lo stesso Jack?). Per fortuna ci ha risparmiato l'ingresso di Balotelli. Necessita di riordinare le idee in vista del derby.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma che cappero c'entra col mio discorso???...*giocano così sempre*....dall'anno scorso...è ovvio che come individualità sono scarsini...ma l'idea di gioco c'è ed è chiara...


 No, proprio no. Si diceva questo pure di Sarri, che il suo Empoli giocasse sempre bene, falsità clamorosa, infatti s'è visto alla prima col Napoli quanto la sua squadra abbia giocato bene, un quarto d'ora, poi sono stati asfaltati dal Sassuolo.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, proprio no. Si diceva questo pure di Sarri, che il suo Empoli giocasse sempre bene, falsità clamorosa, i*nfatti s'è visto alla prima col Napoli quanto la sua squadra abbia giocato bene, un quarto d'ora, poi sono stati asfaltati dal Sassuolo*.



La bacchetta magica può averla un solo allenatore.


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

*Diego Lopez 6* Poche colpe sul gol da distanza ravvicinata.

*De Sciglio 4 *Lento e macchinoso, non ci siamo

*Zapata 5.5 * Salva un gol e fa un paio di anticipi nel finale ma nel complesso non ha dato molta sicurezza

*Romagnoli 6.5 * Bravo Alessio, di testa le ha prese tutte, attento e mai fuori posizione. 

*Antonelli 4 * Giocatore scarso, passaggi riusciti in verticale 0, la passa sempre indietro 

*Bertolacci 4.5 * Cerca di farsi vedere, corre e si sbatte ma perde una marea di palloni. 

*De Jong 4.5 * Male male anche lui, di impostare non se ne parla, ma oggi ha perso anche parecchi contrasti

*Nocerino 2 * Inutile, vai via pippone

*Suso 4 * Ha un buon piede ma pecca di personalità, che vada a farsi le ossa in prestito

*Bacca 6.5 * Al primo pallone toccato la mette dentro bruciando difensore e portiere. Grande acquisto

*Luiz Adriano 6.5 * Come Bacca, i palloni arrivano col contagocce ma segna il gol vittoria.

*Mihajlovic 4 *.[/QUOTE] Nocerino e Suso non capisco perché siano stati preferiti a Bonaventura e Honda. Anche oggi non si è vista ne grinta, ne gioco. Spero li strigli a dovere


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah perché eri un suo difensore? Non ricordo. Comunque più che altro è che è un incursore, normale non crei nulla e perda palloni



Lo difendevo dicendo che non era di certo un fenomeno ma non doveva essere giudicato per i 20 mln. Però sta facendo meno di un primavera, speriamo si riprenda.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Agosto 2015)

prestazione indecorosa , come ha detto miha in conferenza stampa PER ORA mi prendo io la colpa.

qui non si tratta di dare colpe ma di dare un gioco perlomeno passabile....sono 2 mesi che hai la squadra come fai a non vedere che bonaventura e' meglio di nocerino , che suso va sempre e solo a sinistra e che anche un bambino delle scuole calcio dopo 10 minuti riesce a fermarlo , che dejong usa solo la forza e non la testa e che bertolacci sembra un bimbo impaurito....ma 4 schemi del piffero , questi li hanno imparati o no...

abbiamo 2 buone punte e' vero ma utilizzate cosi' rendono solo il 50 % perche' devono andarsi a prendere palla e cercare di inventare qualcosa.

la sveglia se la devono dare certamente loro ma anche te , caro miha , perche' mi sembra che fino ad ora le chiacchiere sono tante ma i fatti pochini.


----------



## Maximo (30 Agosto 2015)

Milan purtroppo inconsistente a centrocampo, la dimostrazione è che non siamo riusciti ad essere padroni del campo neanche contro l'Empoli. Ieri ho visto tanti lanci dei difensori per gli attaccanti, ma pochi, troppo pochi passaggi dei cenrtocamisti. Bene Kucka e Bonaventura che hanno dato un po' più equilibrio alla squadra ma rendiamoci sempre conto che giocavamo contro l?Empoli in casa, non contro il Real Madrid.

Per Bertolacci francamente mi dispiace, il giocatore ci ha messo impegno ma al momento è un corpo estraneo, c'è anche da dire che giocare a pallone con De Jong e Nocerino in un centrocampo sempre in inferiorità numerica non sarebbe facile per nessuno. Anche Suso mi sembra che sia stato mandato al macello in una posizione non sua


----------



## gheorghehagi (30 Agosto 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma il gioco fatto di pressing e incursori di Sinisa dovè? ..no perchè
> io in 2 partite neanche questo ho visto..



il gioco d sinisa si basa sulla fortuna e sulle individualità...quando la fortuna girerà e quando bacca e gli altri cominceranno a segnare( come ha fatto eder alla samp) si vinceranno le partite...


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Eccovi le ignobili pagelle statistiche:

Diego Lopez 6
De Sciglio 5
Zapata 7
Romagnoli 6+
Antonelli 6.5
Bertolacci 4
de Jong 6+
Nocerino 5.5
Suso 3
Luiz Adriano 8
Bacca 5 (fase offensiva da 8 ma male in possesso)

Kucka 3.5
Bonaventura 6
Poli 6.5

Migliore: Luiz Adriano
Peggiore: Suso


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Finita!
> Diego Lopez 6
> De Sciglio 6
> Zapata 5,5
> ...



D'accordo con i tuoi giudizi. Mi sembrano i più onesti e meno inficiati dalle simpatie-antipatie per i vari giocatori.
Alla fine abbiamo anche vinto, nonostante gli evidenti demeriti del c.campo. Distribuire i 3 e i 4 a profusione è indice di scarsa obiettività. Personalmente avrei dato anche un 6 a Zapata...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> D'accordo con i tuoi giudizi. Mi sembrano i più onesti e meno inficiati dalle simpatie-antipatie per i vari giocatori.
> Alla fine abbiamo anche vinto, nonostante gli evidenti demeriti del c.campo. Distribuire i 3 e i 4 a profusione è indice di scarsa obiettività. Personalmente avrei dato anche un 6 a Zapata...



Zapata ha fatto qualcosa di buono solo nell'ultimo terzo di partita, ma nei primi sessanta minuti ha sbagliato di tutto, anzi se non si fosse vinto sarebbe stato 5 secco.
Riguardandoli forse meriterebbe mezzo voto in meno Suso.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Zapata ha fatto qualcosa di buono solo nell'ultimo terzo di partita, ma nei primi sessanta minuti ha sbagliato di tutto, anzi se non si fosse vinto sarebbe stato 5 secco.
> Riguardandoli forse meriterebbe mezzo voto in meno Suso.


Sul primo gol Zapata era nella posizione giusta per non fare segnare Maccarone, che infatti non ha potuto tirare, ma ha passato a Saponara. Quest'ultimo è sfuggito a DeJong, che di fatto, imho, ha sulla coscienza il gol subito.
In compenso Zapata ha salvato il risultato nel 2° tempo con un colpo di testa provvidenziale.
La vittoria è in gran parte anche merito suo.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol Zapata era nella posizione giusta per non fare segnare Maccarone, che infatti non ha potuto tirare, ma ha passato a Saponara. Quest'ultimo è sfuggito a DeJong, che di fatto, imho, ha sulla coscienza il gol subito.
> In compenso Zapata ha salvato il risultato nel 2° tempo con un colpo di testa provvidenziale.
> La vittoria è in gran parte anche merito suo.



Sì, ma se esci in anticipo sul tuo avversario devi essere sicuro di anticiparlo sennò lasci un buco, che appunto è stato sfruttato da Saponara, perso da quell'altro danno di De Jong. Inoltre Zapata ha mancato altri anticipi che potevano essere deleteri per noi e in fase d'impostazione ha perso di quei palloni allucinanti. Nel finale non posso negare che ha riscattato parzialmente la prestazione.


----------



## Kaladin85 (30 Agosto 2015)

Prestazione indecente da parte del centrocampo, non se ne salva uno e anche Mihajlovic l'ha capito andandoci giù durissimo.
Penso che già nel derby non vedremo in campo nessuno dei tre.
Kucka con tutti i suoi palesi limiti sembrava Iniesta rispetto a bertolacci e nocerino.
de Jong è la palla al piede della squadra, una volta almeno faceva la fase difensiva, ora è ridicolo anche in quella: ha la mobilità di un palo piantato in mezzo al campo, Saponara l'ha letteralmente ridicolizzato.
Spero arrivi veramente Witsel e dal derby in mezzo al campo giochino lui, Bonaventura e il meno peggio tra montolivo e kucka, anche se il mio sogno sarebbe vedere Honda regista


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

brutta partita! brutto milan...


----------



## [email protected] (30 Agosto 2015)

Tolti Diegone, Romagnoli, Luigi e Bacca partita da dilettanti, non c'è fine al peggio, è impossibile pensare che alcuni giocatori sia calciatori professionisti

Anche Miha ha le idee mooooolto confuse secondo me.
Vedere in panchina Zaccardo mi fa raggelare il sangue, Zapata da allontanare da Milanello subito e dentro Filippo....imho

Spendo due parole per Bacca: giocatore serio, professionale, per 94 minuti corre e da tutto, si va a prendere i palloni quando invece dovrebbero arrivagli, cerca di aiutare i compagni sempre e comunque, nel gol poi c'è tutto lo spirito e la voglia del ragazzo, corsa, forza fisica e tiro. Mi spiace vederlo farsi il mazzo in una squadra non all'altezza.

Tiettelo Bacca Tiettelo.......


----------



## eldero (30 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6.5
De Sciglio 5.5
Zapata 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 6
Bertolacci 5
de Jong 6
Nocerino 5
Suso 4.5
Luiz Adriano 7.5
Bacca 6.5

Kucka 5
Bonaventura 7
Poli 6


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
De Sciglio 4,5
Zapata 5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 6
Nocerino 3
Bertolacci 3
De Jong 4,5
Suso 4,5
Luiz Adriano 7,5
Bacca 7

Sostituzioni: Bonaventura 6,5/Kucka 5/Poli s.v.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Agosto 2015)

insufficienza piena a tutto il centrocampo.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2015)

Bacca, Adriano e Lopez i migliori, bene antonelli e Romagnoli (con un centrocampo come il nostro è davvero molto affidabile, ma ancora qualche insicurezza di troppo, avrei gradito qualche passaggio a lopez in meno, ma appunto con questo centrocampo....) Bonaventura abbastanza bene, brutto errore tenerlo fuori, non male neanche zapata sinceramente, ha fatto il suo, ma tutto il resto è andato malissimo, molto deluso da de sciglio sopratutto, sembrava aver ritrovato gamba e fiducia, e anche ieri in fase offensiva non è stato male, ma la fase difensiva è stata oscena, peggio di lui secondo me solo bertolacci(peggiore in assoluto, sveglia caro... SVEGLIA!) e nocerino.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Per vincere questa partita è bastato mettere a centrocampo Jack. Per capire il livello dei toscani


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Avete notato Luiz Adriano che si arrabbia con De Sciglio per avergli passato la palla indietro invece che in profondità? I reduci delle precedenti stagioni hanno proprio paura a giocare il pallone in avanti.


----------



## [email protected] (30 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avete notato *Luiz Adriano che si arrabbia *con De Sciglio per avergli passato la palla indietro invece che in profondità? I reduci delle precedenti stagioni hanno proprio paura a giocare il pallone in avanti.



Giustamente oserei dire.Tutti questi anni di mediocrità hanno minato e in modo pesante secondo me anche la testa e la mentalità dei giocatori purtroppo....


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> D'accordo con i tuoi giudizi. Mi sembrano i più onesti e meno inficiati dalle simpatie-antipatie per i vari giocatori.
> Alla fine abbiamo anche vinto, nonostante gli evidenti demeriti del c.campo. Distribuire i 3 e i 4 a profusione è indice di scarsa obiettività. Personalmente avrei dato anche un 6 a Zapata...



Spiegami in base a cosa si possa dare un voto positivo a De Sciglio ed Antonelli, non ne hanno azzeccata mezza, due giocatori scandalosi


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

comunque al di la tutto questi camminavano in campo ... ma la preparazione atletica ???


----------

